# Shinobi in love



## Iruke (May 7, 2007)

i just wanted to make a fanfic sorry for the spelling errors and missing periods to come 

Info

Name: Iruke Ice Hyuuga
Hair Color: White
Eye Color: White with no pupil (has byakugan)
DOB: September 2nd
Clothes: Wheres a white t-shirt with a white 70's coat and pants with blue shews blue shades and three ice katanas
History
iruke and venus are boyfriend and girlfriend and when iruke found out about the uchiha clan beging killed he ran off on a quest to find his girlfriend

the discovery

''Man I can't wait untill the Chuunin Exam.''Shouted Iruke. ''Calmb down no one said you would pass.''Neji said to calmb Iruke down. ''Come on being your little brother i can't fail.''Iruke said with joy still in his voice''You can never be too sure.''Neji said.''Come on Hinata you think i will pass right.''Iruke asked Hinata.''Sure older brother.''Hinata said with joy.''Thanks Hinata i needed the pick up.''Iruke said to Hinata''N-no problem.''Hinata replyed.''Did you hear Iruke.''Said a friend of his.''Hear what.''Iruke said without caring.''The hole Uchiha clan was killed.''His friend said in sadness.''W-what do you mean killed.''Iruke said in shock.''They were murdered.''his friend said just loud enought so that iruke could hear him.'Itachi he did this...Venus.''Iruke said as he ran off to his home to hurry up and grab his stuff.''Iruke where are you going.''His mother asked.''To find Venus i know itachi wouldn't kill her...he just wouldn't.''Iruke said in anger.''Tell neji and Hinata i'll be back.''Iruke said to his mother.''Where are you going Iruke.''His mother asked in consern.Iruke dose not reply to his mother he only looks at her and she atamatically knowes where he is going.''I'll tell them when they get home.''His mother said now knowing where he was going.''Ok mom thanks.''Iruke said goodbye to his mother and began on his journy.

tell me if you want me to continue


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Oh my god,I should have seen this coming.Not saying its bad.


----------



## Iruke (May 8, 2007)

so what fo you think cronos


----------



## Venus_Uchiha (May 8, 2007)

wow... ^_^ coolies i wanna read more


----------



## Iruke (May 8, 2007)

ok cutie (kisses)


----------



## Iruke (May 8, 2007)

Memories

Iruke runs off and begins to look for Venus.''Where could she be.''Iruke says in anger.Iruke has a flash back into his child hood to when he first met venus.''Hi venus how are you.''Iruke asked venus.Venus didn't reply she just jumped on iruke.''HI.''Venus replyed with a cat like smile on her face.''You know what i like you.''Iruke said to venus in joy.''In what way do you mean.''Venus asked iruke.''Well i mean like girlfriend like.''Iruke said to venus blushing.''Good I like you like a boyfriend like too.''Venus said to iruke blushing.''Well then i guess we.''Those were the only words iruke was able to get out before venus french kissed him.''There that was a girlfriend welcome from me to you.''Venus said to iruke as she walked away.''Yeah th-thanks.''Where the only things that iruke could say.''What m i a bad kisser.''Venus said thinking iruke didn't like the kiss.''Here tell me if you like this one.''Venus said to iruke as she kissed him for a second time.''Th-thth.''Were the only things could get out his mouth.''So did you like them yes or no.''Venus asked iruke.''I loved them both and tell me do you like mine.''Iruke said as he french kissed venus.''Not bad needs only a little work.''Venus said back to iruke after they were through kissing each other.''Ok ill work on it.''Iruke replyed to venus.''I'll see you tomarrow ok.''Venus said as she walked away.''Ok cutie.''Iruke yelled to venus.''What did you call me.''Venus asked as she turned around and began walking back to iruke.''I called you cutie from now on i shall call you my cutie uchiha.''Iruke replyed.''Well then your my sexy iruke got it.''Venus said to iruke.''Ok now we both have pet names.''Iruke shouted to venus as she walked home.''You got it.''Venus shouted back.Those were the last words we shared the first day we met Iruke thought to himselft.After that we were together untill the masicer happent.''Itachi you better not have harmed a hair on her head.''Iruke said to himself.''Venus i hope your ok.''Iruke thought himself.

so what do you think should i continue


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

cool story iruke..... ^^ hope you update again soon


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (May 8, 2007)

iruke and venus needs to get a room. but other than that its a great story. i cant wait to see what Itachi does. but i hope venus is ok. (just like the naruto show, theres always some type of flashback shown......stupid flashbacks, takin away the action)


----------



## Iruke (May 9, 2007)

Venus is found

''Venus im coming.''Iruke said to himself.''Man i need help E lets go.''Iruke said.Iruke makes ten hand signs and a eight year old named E comes out of no where.''E since you can read my thoughts lets go.''Iruke said to E.''E answer me oh thats right.''Iruke remembers that E cant talk.E and iruke are still looking for venus when they run into itachi.''I finlly found you.''Iruke says as he activates his byakugan.''Lts go E hit him with full forse.''Iruke said to E.''What do you want weakling.''Itachi said to iruke.''I want to know where venus is.''Iruke yelled to itachi as he jumped to him trying to punch him.''Hmm what do you want with veus.''Itachi asked.''E attack now.''Iruke yelled to E as soon as E heard her orders she jumped right for itachi while he was in mid air.''Pathedic.''Itachi said as he doged E easily.''Did you kill her itachi.''Iruke yelled to itachi.''I would never harm my sister you fool.''Itachi said to iruke.''Well then where is she.''Iruke asked itach as he jumpted to attack itachi.''E shadow formation.''Iruke shouted to E.''What do you want with my sister.''Itachi asked as he jumped to attack.''Itachi don't you harm a hair on his head.''???? said.''Little sister.''Was the only thing itachi said before he redirected his punch.''Your here.''Iruke said as he ran up and hugged the person in front of him.''Of corse im here like i said if itachi trys to kill you he'll have to go through me.''???? said.''E meet your momy.''Iruke said to E.''Oh hi iruke who is she.''???? asked.''Venus this is your daughter.''Iruke said as he tuned venus around to see he face again.''We never had a child.''Venus said to iruke looking puzzled.''No i summond her and we have been traveling for so long that i see her as my daughter and she sees me as her father.''Iruke said to venus.''Oh well do you see me as your momy uh...iruke whats her name?''Venus asked iruke.''Her name is E.''Iruke replyed to venus.''Ok E do you see me as your momy.''Venus asked.E said nothing but just nadded her head yes.''Why won't you talk to me.''Venus asked E.''Venus E can't talk.''Iruke replyed to venus's question.''Oh ok well then come here E and give momy a hug.''Venus said.E walked up to venus and gave her a hug.


----------



## HK-47 (May 9, 2007)

Heheh,Flashbacks....


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (May 9, 2007)

so venus has a child. and itachi doesnt harm venus. . a good twist keep it up


----------



## Iruke (May 10, 2007)

The disition

''Thank god your ok venus.''Iruke said to venus.''Why wouldn't i be oh itachi would dare harm me would you big brother.''Venus asked itachi.''It goes agents my personality.''Itachi replyed.''Venus say hi to your daughter.''Iruke said to venus.''Come give momy a hug.''Venus said to E.''E its ok do what she says to.''Iruke says.E walks to venus and hugs her.''Yay my daughter just gavwe me a hug.''Venus said to iruke.''Hey V.''???? said ''oh hey babycakes.''Venus said ''What the who are you.''Iruke asked the person who walked up to venus.''Well venus is my women.''Tetsuzaimon said to iruke.''Who the heck are you?''Iruke asked.''Do i have to say it again im venus's boyfriend.''Tetsuzaimon said back to iruke.''Venus is that really you.''KnightBlood asked.''Venus who are these people.''Iruke asked venus.''Ahh..long time no see brother.''Itachi said to KnightBlood.''Itachi long time no see.''KnightBlood replyed to itachi.Iruke pulls out ice katanas and puts them to Tetsuzaimon neck.''Get off my women.''Iruke said to Tetsuzaimon.''Venus!!!''KnightBlood said.''One venus is my sister and thats nasty.''KnightBlood said as he pulls out a broad sword and putts the tip to iruke's neck.''Boys stop fighting over me.''Venus yelled in sadness.Iruke stairs into venus's eyes and goes into her past.''So you have two husbands huh.''Iruke said to venus in anger just then Tetsuzaimon pulls a katana and hits iruke's away and then puts his to irukes neck.''Oh ok then i'll let venus deside E come here.''Iruke yelled to E.''Edont worry if you die just know that dady is going with you.''Iruke said to E as she walked up and iruke put a ice katana to her neck and to his neck.''Well venus choose me and your daughter or your two husbands.''Iruke yelled to venus.''Come on venus choose!!" Iruke yelled to venus.


----------



## Arrixam (May 10, 2007)

this is rather off topic but I need to straighten some things out.  I have seen on ur sig that Venus Uchiha is ur gf right?

One of our members has Venus as his wife.  His name's Raven if that helps.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

cool  update iruke ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah,I told him....
BTW:I'm in this now...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

Cronos@ huh?


----------



## Knightblood (May 10, 2007)

Iruke this is great.


----------



## Shikumaru_Anikouji (May 10, 2007)

KAWAI DESUYO! hehei'd like to read more of it


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

Knightblood@ HEY KNIGHT! i haven't seen you in a long time ^^ (ps: i was catz but i had to ditch that account/ isp)


----------



## Knightblood (May 10, 2007)

Oh hey Blue. I did not reconize you at first.  I got banned from the Marry a member FC


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

Knight@ you did? why?


----------



## Iruke (May 10, 2007)

Irukes lone jurny

''Venus its up to you.''Iruke says.''You know what i love you and i need to make it so im willing to fight for her.''Iruke says.Iruke takes the katanas from his and E's neck.''Venus only you and E can come visit me im going to the realm of seals.''Iruke said to venus.''Venus i need you to do me a favor take care of E.''Iruke said to venus.''E listen to venus as if she were me ok.''Iruke said.E noded yes.''Thats a good girl.''Iruke said to E.''What are you gonna do in the realm of seals.''Venus yelled to iruke in consern.''Become stronger to protect my family.''Iruke said to venus.After iruke said that his eyes began to glow ice blue along with the byakugan seal on his head.''Venus i will be back for you and E after i become stronger.''Iruke said to venus.''But we both can go to the realm of seals.''Venus shouted to iruke.''You may visit if you wish its up to you.''Iruke said to venus.Iruke's foorm began to be blurry.''I'm doing this for venus.''Iruke said to venus as he blew kisses to E and venus.''I will be back.''Iruke said as his from dissapered.''Da-dy''E said.''E did you just talk.''Venus asked E.''Y-yes ma-ma.''E said to venus.''Mama where d-did dady g-go.''E asked venus.''He will be back soon.''Venus said to  with tears going down my eyes.


----------



## Knightblood (May 10, 2007)

I did some stuip preveted things, not like Ero-san. ( Ero-san= Zaxxon)
Edit Iruke can i do a continued part of last chapter?


----------



## Iruke (May 10, 2007)

no (iruke says with a shadow filled look in his eyes)


----------



## Knightblood (May 10, 2007)

Okay *smiles*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

good update iruke ^^


----------



## Iruke (May 10, 2007)

The soul of happyness returned

''Must become stronger.''Iruke said to himself.''Venus and E come to visit a short while after he left.''Iruke calm down its ok.''Venus said to iruke trying to calmb him down.Iruke truns arounf to face them wth his eyes glowing ice blue.''Venus please leave please.''Iruke said to venus.''Iruke i will never leave you thats why we are together because i love you.''Venus said as tears ran down her eyes.''da-dy s-stop.''Eyelled to make iruke calmb down.Hearing their voices iruke calmbed down.''Venus where am i.''Iruke asked venus.''Your in the realm of seals iruke.''Venus looked up and said to iruke to see if he had calmbed down.''Oh...ok....as long as your ok.''Just as iruke said that he passes out.''Iruke!''Venus yelled to as iruke fell back.''Got you lets go home E.''Venus said after she cought iruke before he hit the groung.''Ok ma-ma.''E said to venus.As soon as those words were shared between the worried mother and daughter they took iruke home and layed him on his ad venus's bed.''I hope he will be ok.''Venus said in worry.''M-me t-to mama.''E said to venus.''Lets hope E lets hope.''Venus said.The next morning.''Ah..what happent.''Iruke asked himself after he said those words he looked down just to find his girlfriend and daughter laying at his bedside.Iruke layed venus in their bed and put E in her bed.''I cant let anything like that happen again.''Iruke said to himself.''I know venus truely loves me and i shouldn't put her through that type of stress or worry.''Iruke said as he now sat at venus's bedside waiting for her to wake up.''I'm sorry i'll never put you through this anymore.''Iruke said to venus while she slept.''Never again.''Iruke said to the sleeping venus.Never again.


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (May 11, 2007)

thats adorable. romance is in the air. it makes me wanna cry. keep updating iruke.


----------



## Venus_Uchiha (May 11, 2007)

urm.... i would love to read more.....yeah


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

New friends means new enemies

''I hope you and E wake up soon.''Iruke said to himself.''Yo iruke long time no see.''A figure said as it arose from iruke's shadow.''Well well well cronos long time so see yourself.''Iruke relyed.Cronos then looks at venus in consern.''What happent.''Cronos asked iruke.''She's just asleep don't get too worried.''Iruke said to cronos with a smerk on his face.''Oh ok.''cronos said with a sigh of releaf.''So what brings you back.''Iruke asked cronos.''Hmm..well i want to team up again.''Cronos said to iruke.''What after all these years haha.''Iruke said with a smile.Iruke filled cronos in on what happent while he was gone.''What you and her have a daughter.''Cronos said in shock.''Yeah she's in her room sleep too.''Iruke said to cronos.''Ha like mother like daughter.''Cronos said with a laughf.Just then the two hear a noise coming from the room where venus is and they rush in there with a shock to find another old friend.''Iruke it's been yen years and you havent changed a bit.''The unknown female said.''Amber the sly better known as BlueX.''Iruke said.''Cronos long time no see as well.''BlueX said just then venus woke up.''Uh...my head hurts wa..who are all you people.''Venus asked in shock as she woke up to find two people in her house she did not know.''Well im iruke's old friend BlueX.''BlueX said to venus.''Yeah and im his friend cronos.''Cronos said to venus.''When we were children we were known as the three soul shinobi.''Iruke said to venus.''I was the frozen soul bluex was the aqua soul and cronos was the darkened soul.''Iruke told venus.''Hey i want to be a soul.''Venus wined.''Ok you can be the love soul ok cutie.''Iruke said to venus.''Yay.''Venus said to iruke as she jumped on him.''Yeah your just fine.''Iruke said as he lie on the floor with venus overtop of him.


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

You should just take the *X* out of her name.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

good update ^^ *ps: me and cronos are e bf and e gf now so you might want to add sumptin like that to your story, just an idea* ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Yaaaa....,I told him a minute ago so ya....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

ok, i am so bored right now *has nothing to do*


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

Things change

''Cutie need for you to get of me.''Iruke said to venus.''Oh ok.''Venus said sadly.''It's not that i dont want you on me its just that i have to talk to cronos and bluex.''Iruke said to venus so she wouldn't feel bad.''Ok sexy i'll be in the kitchen.''Venus said to iruke cheerfuly as she walked in the kitchen.''So whats been up with you two.''Iruke asked cronos and bluex.''Well.''Cronos said to iruke.''We are together.''BlueX said to iruke.''S-say what.''Iruke said in shock.''We have been together for a while now.''BlueX said to iruke blushing.''W-w- did i miss something when we children.''Iruke asked the two.''No but it wasn't untill you left that we got together.''Cronos said to iruke.''Well as you can tell.''Iruke said to the two.''You and venus are together.''BlueX said.''Yep we even have a daughter.''Just as iruke said tat E walked into the living room.''D-dady are you ok now.''E asked.''There you are hey cronos bluex meet E.''Iruke said to the two cheerfuly.''You mean you and venus.''BlueX said.''Oh no not yet E was a trveling friend of mine but we stayed traveling for so long she became a daughter to me.''Iruke said to th two.''E meet your uncle and aunt cronos and bluex.''Iruke said to E.''Aunt and uncle want hug from me.''E asked.''Sure.''BlueX said to her new neice.''Auntie.''E said as she huged bluex and then turned to cronos with her arms open.''Uncle want hug too.''E asked cronos.''Sure after all you are my neice.''Cronos said as he huged E.

@ cronos and bluex:ill just edit the chapter before this one


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

awwww so cute ^^ i love this update ^^ and ok thanks iruke


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

thx for what


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

I would expect you did!
For having US in your fic.


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

oh no problem het blue will you ware the avy i made for you


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Uhhh,you never showed it...


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

i sent it to her in a pm


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Oh,alrighty then...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

sorry i have been busy.......i will put it in my sig....


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

FanFic is very good, but you should really edit it. I know you said you'd make mistakes, but it sort of makes it hard to read.


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

thats cool ^_^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

my updated sig rules ^^ but is kinda long when you open all of the spoilers....


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

Not as long as mine.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

yeah yours is very long ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

I like mine the way it is....


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

I squished everything together as much as I could because it took up too much space before. (even with the spoiler tags closed)


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

sorry Energie i do the best i can with it


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

It's not bad that you having spelling errors and things. But neat-freaks wouldn't understand it.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

i am probably going to change my avatar. here are some suggestions.
1) i keep it the same
2) this 
3) or this


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

i choose number 2


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

Yeah #2. If you chose 3 and resized it, it'd look funny.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

ok number two it is *brb*


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

number three was disterbing (iruke shivers)


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

They don't even show the whole dead body, so it's not disturbing to me that is.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

lol, sorry i couldn't get number 2 unfortunetly so i got something for a while until i find a better avatar


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Here's one for ya!LOLZ!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

lol, ORLANDO BLOOM IS SO HOOOTTT!!!!    *fangirl scream then faints*


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

And now I shall make *FUNNY FACES AT YOU*!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

lalalalala lol ^^ *reps*


----------



## Knightblood (May 11, 2007)

Iruke why I am not in it any more? Was it just a one time deal or what?


----------



## Iruke (May 11, 2007)

Let your past meet your present

''Ok E go back in your room.''Iruke said to E.''O-ok dady.''E said.''Do you two fell that.''Yeah.''cronos said.''Yep.''BlueX said just the they were sent to a weird place where there was nothing but darkness and a man standing close enough for the three to see.''What you were and what you are are nothing different o may you face your past selfes.''The man said.''Who the hell are you.''Cronos yelled in anger.After cronos said that they were sent to the chunin exam statium with nothing but them as a child.''What you are.''Iruke's child form said.''And what you are.''Crono's child form said.''Are nothing different.''BlueX child form said in finally.''Die you weird little children.''Iruke yelled in anger as he ran up to the children with a kunia in his hand.''You can't kill me.''Iruke's child form said.''Y-you me.''Iruke said in fear looking at his child form.''Let's get them.''BlueX said to cronos.''Right.''Cronos said as they ran up to the children with kunai.''You fools.''BlueX's child from said.as the two reach the other two children they also stood in shock.''These kids are us.''Cronos said in fear.''I don't know where we are but im not lettingme as a pip squek take the realme out are you guys.''Iruke asked bluex and cronos.''No way.''Cronos replyed.''No.''BlueX said.''Ok the letts teach these kids a leason.''Iruke said


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

^^ that was unexpected, bravo! *reps*


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Check ya rep!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

me? or iruke?


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

The gang is all back together

''Let's take them out with one jutsu.''Iruke.''Water soul jutsu.''BlueX shouted.''Darkened soul jutsu.''Krimson soul jutsu.''KnightBlood yelled as he ran in.''Celestial soul jutsu.''Twilight yelled following knightblood.''Ice soul jutsu.''Iruke shouted.''Lets hit these kids with all we got ready.''Iruke said to the four.''Ready.''the four said at the same time.The attack was so powerful that there was nothing seen but a flash of light.''Man i gets harder and harder to hold that jutsu.''Iruke said.''We can't stay here we have to go.''KnightBlood said.''I agree lets go.''Twilight added.The group soon found themself at a tree house made by twilight and knightbloood.''Here is where we stay in this crazy place.''Twilight said.The five entered the tree house.''So how did you guys get here.''Iruke asked twilight and knightblood.''Well same way as you guys i supose.''Twilight said speaking for herself.''I was traveling and the next thing i know is im fighting my child hood self.''KnightBlood replyed steaking for himself.''Twilight i know there is some story you have to tell.''Iruke said to twilight.''Ok i was just enjoying a nice hot cup of ramen and the next thing i know im here fighting my child hood self.''Twilight said to the four.''Well we were just visiting iruke when all three of us got tooken here.''Cronos said.''I don't know whats going on but i have a feeling something bad is about to happen.''BlueX said


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

coolio, awesome update ^^


----------



## Knightblood (May 12, 2007)

Nice update, Iruke-san


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

GG,can you indent please its hard read


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

i do the best i can


----------



## Knightblood (May 12, 2007)

I am your cousin ( like about 6th), Iruke-san. Because my clan (the Wolf clan) has a family ties (both somewhat distant) with both Uchiha and Hyuuga.


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

ok sweet i have a cousin


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

lol ^^ in your story you said i was an aunt of E? does that mean cronos is your bro or i am your sis?


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

It's metaphorical,ya know how you tell a little kid that _so and so_ is there uncle but there actually in no way related?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

lol true.....true.....they will believe anything until they get older and they find out the truth >.> ....... <.<


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Uh huh,like how Santa Claus *DOESN'T EXIST*!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

OMG HE DOESN'T EXIST!    just kidding


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Lol!Iruke,you update quite frequently....


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

you two are my brother and sister


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Uhhhh....No were not....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

whhhhhaaaattt! THAT MEANS I AM DATING MY BROTHER! brb i need to make a phone call.......*kisses cronos*


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

I'm no fan of i*c*st......Change it Iruke.....


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

to me you are cronos is my other older brother is cronos and my other little sister is blueX


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

You mean,metaphorically right?Good....


----------



## Iruke (May 12, 2007)

its like we arn't related but we hang out so much you have become family


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

ummm......ok I am going to make a friends list in my sig ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Were e-married now,add *THAT* to your fic!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

yeah ^^ WE IZ E MARRIED NOW


----------



## Venus_Uchiha (May 13, 2007)

urm babe... how about you make me go back too but to a different place to where you are... then when you get back i ain't there and neither is E she is with me just surggerting


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

What the Hell?I didn't understand a word of that....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

sorry to say but i was about to say the same thing.......


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Was that even English?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

*Shrugs* i wouldn't go overboard hubby.......i don't want to fight anymore...i am sick of fighting.....


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

I am not fighting,I'm just saying that no offense in one foul swoop she managed to butcher the english language.Remember no offense...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

yeah, no offense........^^ so iruke are you going to update soon?


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Well,he's not on.And he updates quite often so it may be soon.And Iruke,please don't forget to indent.If you can,thanks.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

um...ok....so wat do you want to talk about until he gets back?


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Well we should P.M about that,I don't want to kill his thread too.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 13, 2007)

yeah, sorry *leaves thread until iruke comes back*


----------



## HK-47 (May 13, 2007)

Later.*Leaves Also*


----------



## Venus_Uchiha (May 14, 2007)

sorry that that didn't make no sence... sorry... Iruke if you didn't understand that pm me please


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

Familys are made

A portal opens over top of the groups head and venus and E fall out.''Owww...that hert.''Venus said rubbung her butt.''Ma-ma ok.''E asked venus.''I'm fine.''Venus replyed.''Well well well looks like we can't be apart.''Iruke said with a smerk on his face.''Iruke.''Venus yelled.''We should do it now.''Iruke said to cronos.''Really you think.''Cronos asked.''We are all here plus i want people to see.''Iruke replyed to cronos.''Do what.''Both venus abd blueX.Cronos takes controll of iruke's shadow and they both get on there right nee with two white boxes the two open he boxes cronos has a dimond ring and iruke has a ruby ring.''Will you marry me.''The two said at once.''Y-y-yes.''BlueX yelled in joy as she jumped up and down in joy.''Venus before you say anything i have to tell E something.''Iruke said.''O-o-ok.''Venus said trying to keep from yelling.''E blueX and cronos are not my brother and sister.''Iruke said to E.''So auntie and uncle no auntie and uncle.''E asked.''No.''Iruke a said.''But how ever if they would want to the can be your god parents.''Iruke said.''But ask them later.''Iruke told E.''Now then venus what do you say.''Iruke asked venus.''Yes.''She yelled as loud as she could jumping just and down just like blueX.

so what do you say venus will you marry me


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

Niiiiiice Man!You did it in a fan fic!Nice Touch!


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

i just hope venus will marry me


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

I bet,funny part is,Blue actually asked me.But it was no easy task for her.lol!


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

Yeah man...Life is good...Life is good...


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

but you should have asked her


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

I know,I would have but one day it just came out of the blue ya know?
(LOL Cheap Unintended Pun)


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

thats a good pun


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

Heh,unintentional too!lol!


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

wow how is that unintentional


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

It just came out of the BLUE,that's her name,but I didn't intend on it being a pun!


----------



## Knightblood (May 14, 2007)

Iruke Why aren't I in your avy, i am you brother in law.


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

do you think i should continue


----------



## Knightblood (May 14, 2007)

Yup and i hope ni-chan says yes.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

cronos@ .........so i am a joke eh?


----------



## LaraxSilentxSamurai (May 14, 2007)

WOOT!! WOOT!! THIS IS SO GREAT!!!!!!!!! ILL SEE IF THIS WORKS ...(-_-u)


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

ok... im glad you nlike my story


----------



## Knightblood (May 14, 2007)

*holds blue back by the collar of her shirt* Calm down, Blue-chan.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

lol, is everyone......HYPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol 
knight@awwwwwwwwww.........but i am hyper


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

sorry to double post but why was what i said a IM thing?


----------



## Knightblood (May 14, 2007)

*takes a sadative shot and injects it into Blue* There, that will calm you down, or knock you out. that depends on your body type.


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

Why is your rep disabled?


----------



## Knightblood (May 14, 2007)

because she wants it to be.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

because i got neg repped by alot of people today.....


----------



## Knightblood (May 14, 2007)

well i am being kicked off the computer until i can


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

????? uh....guys i feel weird *falls on the floor and is knocked out* ..........


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

BlueX said:


> ????? uh....guys i feel weird *falls on the floor and is knocked out* ..........



*Runs Over*
Whoa what the hell?BLUE!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

.......*is still knocked out from shot*


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

What the hell is going on?!This better not be a joke!BLUE!


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

knight druged here to get her to calmb down but don't worrry (iruke walks over) ''heal jutsu'' (there she should wake up at about....now)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

*3 hours later i wake up* WHAT WAS THAT FOR KNIGHT!


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

HOLY FUCK!
*Falls Over*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

...............


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

If you can check your rep.


----------



## Iruke (May 14, 2007)

how many people are going to pass out (walks up to cronos) ''healing jutsu'' there he will be ok


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

..........i am also a healing ninja......well in the holocaust i am......*goes to check rep*


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

lol!COUNTER REP!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

lol ^^ yay i went back up a rank ^^


----------



## Knightblood (May 15, 2007)

Wow, the drug worked better than i thought. *drinks slurpee* Wait that was for abichan. *passes out and falls down flat on back* that was my own fault. can you guys help me up.
@blue- I can use sadatives legally here because i am a doctor (mostly animals), so that is how i got the drug.


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

your stupid


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

lol


----------



## Revan (May 15, 2007)

....*walks in* something in here? *looks around* hmm...*puts hood up and walks away again*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

....YAY BROTHER!


----------



## Knightblood (May 15, 2007)

*drinks a bigger sluppee* so *puts sluppee in frige* *goes and tackles Blue with arms rapped around her stomich* got ya *raps legs around her legs*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

dang it *tries to struggle free* lol ^^


----------



## Knightblood (May 15, 2007)

*eyes turn yellow and wolfish, voice turn wolfish* Would you like to play a game, Blue? *puts her into a sleeper hold with her arms inside of own arms* That will stop your struggling. *grins evilly*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

O_o *stops struggling and is totally freaked out* .........


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> *drinks a bigger sluppee* so *puts sluppee in frige* *goes and tackles Blue with arms rapped around her stomich* got ya *raps legs around her legs*



(iruke teleports to blueX and knightblood with a katana to knight's neck) save the fighting for the battledome



BlueX said:


> ....YAY BROTHER!



he's your brother this guy has tryed to kill me more than once but just to make things even (im talking about the venus thing) heres a gift  i remade your tektek person hope you like it


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

Iruke said:


> (iruke teleports to blueX and knightblood with a katana to knight's neck) save the fighting for the battledome
> *Zatoichi To Iruke's Neck*
> Speaking of which!*Smirks*


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

hmm...meat you there (iruke says with a smerk on his face)


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

By the way Knightblood
*Punches in The Face*
Teach you to fuck with my wife...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

.....cronos he is my best bud......


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

hmm...wow you really care about her just how i fell about venus


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

@Iruke Damn Straight.
*Looking At Knightblood*
Oh....shit....*Walks Off*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

........knight are you ok? *looks at him* cronos.....that was mean.......


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

what did you do to knight


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

me? you should ask cronos that.......cronos punched him........


----------



## HK-47 (May 15, 2007)

Uhh...Sorry about that,I tend to get abit out of hand.
*Holds Out Hand*We Cool?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

*looks around for knight* where are you?
oh and Iruke, cronos has to eat dinner, he said he might get back on after that......


----------



## Iruke (May 15, 2007)

ok blueX i'll wait


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 15, 2007)

NOW HES BACK YAY! *secretly cheering for cronos* *cough cough* i mean i wish you good luck iruke ^^


----------



## Knightblood (May 15, 2007)

Guys i was gone. by the way. *uses what i used at the battledome* TANG SOO DO OMITE RENGE!

*raps up Blue's arms and legs with 2 of my chain tails* Are you ready to play some games, Blue? *grins evilly* *strokes her cheek with back of hand*


----------



## Venus_Uchiha (May 16, 2007)

wheres the other part??? and whats going on in here??? and.... i feel so bad....


----------



## Knightblood (May 16, 2007)

*turns back to normal* Huh? What was I doing? *looks at blue* Oh shit! *lets Blue go* I'm sorry.


----------



## Revan (May 16, 2007)

*hears noise* what the heck was going on here? *walks in slowly*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

O.o this is creepy


----------



## HK-47 (May 16, 2007)

Kightblood...What the Hell are you doing?!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

.............this is a little surprising.......


----------



## HK-47 (May 16, 2007)

O.o Okaaayy.This is pretty awkward...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

...........knight what was that all about?


----------



## HK-47 (May 16, 2007)

Yeah,what was it about?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 16, 2007)

.........elllllllooooooo knight..an explanation would be nice.......


----------



## Iruke (May 17, 2007)

sorry guys i will have to continue it later till then have fun


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

.............so you are going to update tonight?


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

Dark Whitefang got out and started to control my body. He is a little horny, more than Ama is.

To best explain Whitefang's self, he is based on Yin and Yang. They both give me chakra but Yin (Light) Whitefang is the side I normally talks to me and helps me understand and help people, Yang (Dark) Whitefang is the side that makes me commite crimes and sexual assuasts.


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

Well take control of him or next time I'm going to have to *BEAT* his *ASS BIG TIME!*


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

I do most of the time. He gets out when I get angry. I was angry at my so called friends at the I'm Bored FC.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

*pops in* what did i miss?


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

I was explaining Whitefang to Cronos.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

oh ok, is that a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

Well, it is mostly good if my eyes turn a soft yellow and it is always bad if my eyes turn a hard yellow.


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

Little of both,I just warned him that if it got out of control again I would have to kick it's ass...


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

*eyes turn soft yellow* Well you just shut up, Yang is just a little horny and just love beutiful women.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

O.o um.............


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

Alright,one more word and it's ass kicking time!


----------



## Knightblood (May 17, 2007)

*eyes turn back to normal without binking* see i have high chakra control (which inculdes control of the wolves) the one who was out was Yin.


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

Good,'cause I didn't want to have to use this.*Taps Holstered Sword*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

.......*is silent*


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> *drinks a bigger sluppee* so *puts sluppee in frige* *goes and tackles Blue with arms rapped around her stomich* got ya *raps legs around her legs*



By the way...
*PUNCHES IN THE FACE HARD*
Give that to your beast for me...
Any more screwin around with my wife your ass is grass...

Sorry man but I don't take this lightly...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

*is crying* ................


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

sorry for double posting but.....
knight what you did is perverted and wrong...........i am e married and you knew that......


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

BlueX said:


> *is crying* ................



There there...I am here...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

*crys on cronos's shoulder for a little more*


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

You remember what I said Knightblood,you mess with my wife again,your ass is grass...


----------



## Internet Police (May 17, 2007)

gaiafags in my streets


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

Were not FUCKING GAIA,we just nabbed there people!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

........i am no ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).......


----------



## HK-47 (May 17, 2007)

ALRIGHT KNIGHTBLOOD I'M PISSED!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 17, 2007)

....he is offline......


----------



## Iruke (May 18, 2007)

ok there is going to be a time skip here are the people in my fanfic two years later




​
i will have more later


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Think you can just use the new guy I made?


----------



## Iruke (May 18, 2007)

ok ill use him


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Alrighty Then!


----------



## Knightblood (May 18, 2007)

Cronos if you what a fight pm me and when get back on and we will fight at the Halocaust arena.

Iruke, the Itachi you made makes him look drunk.

Now Whitefang is one Wolf but he is mostly Yin. So no three sided conversation with myself, which is scary.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (May 18, 2007)

Nice fanfic,Iruke.^^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

*pops in* hello everybody ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> Cronos if you what a fight pm me and when get back on and we will fight at the Halocaust arena.
> 
> Iruke, the Itachi you made makes him look drunk.
> 
> Now Whitefang is one Wolf but he is mostly Yin. So no three sided conversation with myself, which is scary.



Your on....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

no he isn't..........


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

No I mean your on as in fight...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 18, 2007)

oh lol, sorry


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

Sooooo.....Whens next update Iruke?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

yes i would like to know that too.......


----------



## Knightblood (May 19, 2007)

*flash steps, and kicks his head*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

kick who?


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

What the hell?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

CRONOS ^^ *hugs him* you have been gone a long time, i was about to go to bed but know i am staying up ^^ i made a siggy *points to sig*


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Cool,so did I!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

coolio ^^ so what's up?


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Nothin just talking to Itachi U.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 19, 2007)

ok ^^ you missed alot........asylum said i was a cutie, asylum and vance wanted to rape me.......gawd..............


----------



## HK-47 (May 19, 2007)

Son of a bitch...Oh Fuck everything here always goes to hell in a rocket powered hand basket when I leave....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

huh? what's wrong cronos?


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

What I said,everything here always goes to hell in a rocket powered hand basket when I leave.Either it's someone hitting on you or thretening to rape you.Oh and,me and Vance won't be fighting anymore.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

i think he is ok.......just not the best guy out there.............


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

Agreed.......


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

yep, so anyways iruke when are you going to upadate?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 20, 2007)

this thread is full of fucking spam....changes all over again


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

lol, yep.......iruke needs to update.......


----------



## Silent_dead (May 20, 2007)

Iruke@ I love your story keep it up ^^

ps:there is alot of spam in here........


----------



## HK-47 (May 20, 2007)

No duh.....


----------



## Silent_dead (May 20, 2007)

well you are sure rude.......
ps: blueX i am your cuz, you know
tah tah for now


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 20, 2007)

hey i am back for 5 min.....wait slient OMG YOUR MY CUZ?
oh yeah ^^ i almost fogot that you were signing up ^^
welcome to the nf ^^


----------



## Iruke (May 22, 2007)

Power gained friends lost

''Well while we are here we might as well train.''Iruke said to the six.''Right.''The six said at once.Two years have passed and in those two years everyone has grown stronger and E has learned to talk completely.''Let's leave.''E said.Cronos made a portal to take them back to kohna and theb group jumped in.''Well lets hope we land in kohna.''Venus yelled as the group jumped in.The group landed in kohna.''We are finally back.''Iruke said.''But.''Iruke said.''But what.''Venus asked.''I think we should become rouge.''Iruke said.''What we just got back and you want to leave.''Venus said to iruke.''Think about it so many things have passed i don't want to have to catch up''Iruke said.''Yeah true.''Venus said in disopointment.Just then cronos attack blueX,twilight,E,venus,kinghtblood, and iruke.''Cronos what the hell is your problem.''Iruke yelled.''Sorry but this is goodbye for now.''Cronos said as shadows began to consume him as he dissapered.''Whats his problem.''Iruke asked.''Don't worry he will be back in the mean time let me show you where me and knight have been.BlueX led the group to a tower.''We are here.''BlueX said.Just then the group appered in the tower.''What just happent.''Iruke asked in fear.''Don't worry it's just asylum our leader.Just then a white haired shinobi steped out from the shadows.''Come now it's alot more fun when i scare my new members why did you ruin the fun.''Asylum said to blueX.''Sorry boss but theese are my friends.''BlueX said to asylum.''I don't know where we are but i like it.''Iruke said with joy.''Good because this is your new home.''BlueX said

hope you guys like the new chapter sorry it took me so long to update but my computer got cut off


----------



## Silent_dead (May 22, 2007)

nice update iruke ^^


----------



## Iruke (May 22, 2007)

thx i thought i should come back with a bang


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 22, 2007)

hey iruke.......me and cronos are now divorced.........nice update...did i tell you that silent dead is my cuz?


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

Actually I already told him,that's why he made me do that.


----------



## Iruke (May 22, 2007)

sory for you guys but still i didmake cronos look coll


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 22, 2007)

.....*is eating* I AM BACK ^^ *munching on food*


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

Well that kinda made me look like more of ass.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 22, 2007)

*whistles to self*


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

*Stares*
O_o


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 22, 2007)

999 posts cronos....stop spamming up this FF


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 22, 2007)

cronos@ why are you staring at me?


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

Cause you were just whistling and we don't want to spam too much...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 22, 2007)

lol maybe, maybe not O_o


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

What do you mean?
O_o


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 22, 2007)

lol nvm ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 23, 2007)

Not nevermind.I hate it when people do that.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 23, 2007)

huh? i have no idea what is going on.......O_o


----------



## Knightblood (May 23, 2007)

AAAHHHH, OH SHIT!! *falls from sky and hits the ground* *puts arm up* I'm okay. Wait, Blue and Cronos divorced? Why?


----------



## HK-47 (May 23, 2007)

Over a certain friend who's name I will not disclose without permission.


----------



## Knightblood (May 24, 2007)

okay. ^^ and Iruke-san, nice update. Wait, is it Poison fang?


----------



## Iruke (May 24, 2007)

character part two remake (unless you have a new one anyway)








​
ok the remakes are done i should have he next chapter done today


----------



## Revan (May 24, 2007)

hey Iruke,can you add me as a rival like type with the type sword in my sig?
i'm a bit silent,mysterious but still active person


----------



## Iruke (May 24, 2007)

ok revan

Meet the holocaust

''You know what.''A voice said in the distance.''I like this new guy.''Revan said as he jumped down from the shandalear.''Who are you and why do you like me.''Iruke said to revan.''I'm revan and you are.''Revan said to iruke.''i'm iruke.''Iruke said.''The calamity.'' Another voice said as ice began to swerl as hakanami walked out.''The name suits him.''Revan said.''Who said he could join.''Asylum said.''Oh come on asylum the kid has talent i can tell.''Revan said laying back in the shandalear.''Wow you guys are awsome.''Iruke said.''Thanks i know we are.''Revan said.''Ok come out kings.''Hakanami said.''Man i never get to scare the noobys.''Kings said.''You will get your chance one day.''Hakanami said.''Ok i want to talk to the kid alone everyone go back to your rooms.''Asylum said to the group.''Ok see you later nooby.''Revan said as he dissapered in the shadows.''Yeah i'll see you later too.''Hakanami said to iruke.''I'll see you around i supose.''Kings said as flame consumed him and he dissapered when the flame whent away.''I'll see you later too iruke.''BlueX said as water consumed her and she dissapered as the water fell.''Ok lets get down to bussiness.''Asylum said.''Who were the guys.''Iruke asked asylum.''That's the holocaust or at least some of it.''Asylum replyed.''You mean theres more of them.''Iruke said.''L-lets go iruke.''Venus said in fear.''Wait your itachi's little sister right.''Asylum said to venus.''Yes why.''Venus asked asylum.''Your both in  i'll let hakanami show you around.''Asylum said.''Wait but we didn't do anything.''Iruke said.''BlueX wouldn't have brought you here if your powers were not great.''Aylum said.''Ok i'll take it from here.''Hakanami said as ice began to swerl and he stepted out.''I'll be in my room.'' said knightblood.''Yeah me too.'' said twilight.''Ok see you guys later.''Hakanami said as the two dissapered.''Ok let me show you your rooms and let you meet your new family.''Hakanami said

i like this chapter


----------



## Revan (May 24, 2007)

love how im layed back-evil type


----------



## HK-47 (May 24, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> Wait, is it Poison fang?


DAMNIT!
How'd you know?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 24, 2007)

iruke.....in the holocaust i am not a water user.....i am a shadow user......and xio is my assistent....


----------



## Knightblood (May 24, 2007)

It says Fang is Blue's husband and I asumed he was the person.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 24, 2007)

*leaves* ...............if anyone wants to talk to me....talk to me on aim....i am going to put that in my profile in just a min....i am too depressed to go on here.......


----------



## Iruke (May 24, 2007)

i know that it was just a once thing xD

Home has many meanings

''Ok let's go.''Hakanami said.''Wait i want to take them on the tour.''BlueX said as she steped out of the shadows and iruke sees how she really looked.''Ah..it fells good to be back on my old clothes.''BlueX said.''I'm glad your happy lady amber.''Xio said.''Yeah uh...blue who the hell is he.''Iruke asked.''Oh he's my helper meet xio the demon.''BlueX said.''Anyway i got it from here hakanami.''BlueX said to hakanami.''Right.''Hakanami replyed as ice began to swerl around him and he dissappered as the ice went away.''Man this place is awsome but why did you takes us here.''Iruke asked.''Well.''Is all blueX could before xio inturupted.''May i tell your friend lady amber.''Xio asked blue.''Sure why not i'm going to go grab lunch.''BlueX said as she steped in the shaows and dissappered.''Well you see lady amber brought you here because you have great power.''Xio said befor iruke interupted.''We sure do.''Iruke said.''May i finish.''Xio asked.''Oh sorry continue.''Iruke replyed.''As i was saying we are above the akatsuki themself.''Xio said.''What im stronger than my brother.''Both venus and iruke said at the same time.''Sweet.''The two said at the same time again.''Do you all the people you met when you first came here.''Xio asked the two.''Yeah why.''Venus asked.''Do you remember what they could do.''Xio asked.Iruke remember all the cool things asylum,revan,and hakanami could do.''Yeah they were pritty powerful looking.''Iruke replyed.''I'm back what i miss.''Oh nothin.''Iruke said as his stomac growled.''Oh you guys must be hungry here lets go to the cafateria and get some food.''BlueX said.The group walked to the cafater and ate after word blueX showed them their room and said goodnight.''Wait blue why is there only one bed and one dresser.''Iruke asked.''Well if you wo are married you should have no problem sharing night.''BlueX said as she closed the door.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 24, 2007)

sweet nice update


----------



## HK-47 (May 24, 2007)

Yo,can I be back in this.It may be complicated though.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 24, 2007)

*is bored, grabs knife and stabs self*


----------



## Knightblood (May 24, 2007)

*sighs* God damn. Blue. *pulls knive out of her and heals her* you got to stop doing that.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 24, 2007)

dang.....why can't you leave me to die.......


----------



## HK-47 (May 25, 2007)

Because we love you,and we don't want to see you die.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 25, 2007)

*grabs spork* ...........


----------



## Senzur (May 25, 2007)

great job!


----------



## Silent_dead (May 28, 2007)

*walks in* hello everybody ^^


----------



## Knightblood (May 29, 2007)

BlueX said:


> dang.....why can't you leave me to die.......


we dont want u to die okay. we just love u.


----------



## HK-47 (May 31, 2007)

ANNOUCEMENT!
I'm getting married!
LAWL!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 31, 2007)

cronos, your joking right?


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 1, 2007)

I dont know, blue-chan. I sometimes i really dont know anything, so i cant talk.
*takes the spork from blue* no stabing urself.


----------



## Silent_dead (Jun 1, 2007)

*walks in* hello everybody ^^ just stopping by....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 1, 2007)

Knightblood said:


> I dont know, blue-chan. I sometimes i really dont know anything, so i cant talk.
> *takes the spork from blue* no stabing urself.



*pouts as i try to take the spork back from knight* .............pwease give it back?


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 1, 2007)

BlueX said:


> cronos, your joking right?



Hellz no I'm not joking!


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 1, 2007)

*gives back spork* But no stabing urself, okay?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 1, 2007)

*secretly stabs myself* hehehe


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 1, 2007)

*sighs* what did i say. *takes spork back*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 1, 2007)

*tries to grab spork*


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 1, 2007)

hello is anyone here? BUMPAGE!


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 1, 2007)

Blue, no. *pulls her in and holds her in arms* *blushes* uh.. sorry.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 1, 2007)

O.O *blushes* u can let go of me now.......


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 1, 2007)

*lets u go* sorry. im' glad we are the only ones right here.


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 1, 2007)

No your not..........
*Appears From Shadow*
I see what you did there.


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 2, 2007)

i was anacendent (god my spelling sucks)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

..............*is silent*


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

(Sarcastically)
Sure it was.....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

.............................


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

Okkaaayyy.......
As I was saying,No I am not kidding
*Points At Sig*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

yep i see it.........*walks out sighing*


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

What'd I do?
*Sighs*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

...........................


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

The silent treatment again?
WHY?!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

i am not going to tell you..............


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't make me poke you,I WILL!
*Pokes*
POKE POKE POKE POKE POKE!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

......i am not laughing cronos..........


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Punches Hole In Wall*
WHY?!What is wrong for god's sake?!?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

*sighs and sits down* ........cronos just calm down......


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

I might if you wern't giving me such a hard time.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

i am not........i just don't want to tell you.......


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

Why?
The all important question,_Why?_
Please tell me,you know that I of all people would understand.....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

.........i know you would, since it has to do with you...........


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

I know that much.But what?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

.......................cronos, i am not going to tell you, no matter how many times you ask


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

Why?!What is so secretive that it must be kept from me?If it is about me being married to someone else,the wise words of Dr.Cox



> Relationships don't work they way they do on television and in the movies. Will they? Won't they? And then they finally do, and they're happy forever. Gimme a break. Nine out of ten of them end because they weren't right for each other to begin with, and half of the ones who get married get divorced anyway, and I'm telling you right now, through all this stuff I have not become a cynic. I haven't. Yes, I do happen to believe that love is mainly about pushing chocolate covered candies and, y'know, in some cultures, a chicken. You can call me a sucker, I don't care, because I do believe in it. Bottom line: it's couples who are truly right for each other wade through the same crap as everybody else, but the big difference is they don't let it take them down. One of those two people will stand up and fight for that relationship every time. If it's right, and they're real lucky, one of them will say something.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

it isn't about that......................dud stop asking me..........


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

Fine!Maybe I shouldn't have asked in the first place.......
*Walks Out Into Storming Street*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

*sighs* .............. *tears roll down my cheek as i leave this thread*


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Hails Cab*
*Looks Back At You For A Second,Shakes Head*
.......................
*Cab Drives Off*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

......*grabs a knife and tosses it at a wall then falls on the ground crying*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 2, 2007)

*******

look i can spam too.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

*another prob has occured, stabs myself many times* I WANT TO DIE *stabs self again* .....i hate PF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *dies*


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

WHAT!?!
*Picks Up Body*
WHY GOD?!
WHYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 2, 2007)

*is still dead* ...............


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Defibrilators*
Charge,
CLEAR!
*ZAP*
CHARGE!
CLEAR!
*ZAPS*
CHARGE!
CLEAR!
*ZAPS*

What have I done?!
*Falls To Knees*
No.........


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 3, 2007)

*wakes up* .........you didn't do anything........


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 3, 2007)

stop spamming omg.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 3, 2007)

lol you spammed before to, don't blame us


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 3, 2007)

DON'T MAKE ME BREAK OUT THE SPAM PICS!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 3, 2007)

NO NOT THE SPAM KING! *faints*


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh boy........


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 3, 2007)

*is on the floor fainted* ..............


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Slumps In Chair*
I take that back,write me out of this......
*Sighs*
These are depressing times......


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 4, 2007)

*gets up and hugs cronos* what is wrong?


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 5, 2007)

Whats going on here? *looks confused and turns into a 5 tailed wolf pup*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 5, 2007)

WOLFIE    *pets* sooooooooooo cuuuuutttttteeee!


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 5, 2007)

*tackles blue*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 5, 2007)

*laughs* ^^


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 5, 2007)

*appears on blue's head and falls a sleep*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ *sits there with wolf pup on head* hehe cute ^^


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Sighs*
*Dozes Off*


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (Jun 6, 2007)

iruke sent this message: " sorry guys. i'll be on later. your friend iruke
p.s. cronos is an idiot."


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 6, 2007)

SU@ why would you say that cronos is an idiot? or was that iruke that said that?


----------



## Silent_dead (Jun 7, 2007)

hi guys i am back ^^, >.> what did i miss?


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (Jun 8, 2007)

BlueX said:


> SU@ why would you say that cronos is an idiot? or was that iruke that said that?


 
that was iruke.


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Walks Slowly In*
I believe this fic is over....Unless Iruke would like to talk to me himself...
*Brushes Hair Out Of Face*


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (Jun 9, 2007)

its not over. its jus that iruke's computer isnt working anymore. he doesnt have internet so he has to wait to get it fixed. so dont close it down yet. he'll come back sooner than we think.(hopefully)


----------



## Knightblood (Jun 9, 2007)

hey guys....


----------



## Revan (Jun 10, 2007)

*walks in* Holy crap, WHAT THE HECK DID I MISS!? I am gone for 2 weeks and everyone is mad,changed...damnit,I like this planet, i come here i see cow, chicken and ride on little horsies , THIS PLANET HAS IT ALL!
P.S.: Sorry


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey,uh....Rev?Asylum's your Bro-InLaw now


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2007)

the whole FanFic is filled with spam,and this FanFic sucks huge cock.


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 11, 2007)

GTFO,I wouldn't be talkin' ya little bitch.Your spaming it up by saying its full of spam.Byotch.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 12, 2007)

*sighs* .......................


----------



## Iruke (Jun 12, 2007)

How iruke met E and the return of cronos

Venus could not sleep that night.''Iruke how did E come to be our doughter if we never had sex.''Venus asked.Iruke woke up.''Well you see i was training in the woods one day when three jonin came out of no where yelling and running so i went to go see what they were talking about i went deep n the forest and while searching i had seen a little girl leaning on the tree so i went to go see what was wronge what i got within two feet of the girl her tail stabed me in the arm i was scared and ran little girl with her blood red eyes chesed me when she cought up she stabed me two more times i was really scared and asked her wht she wanted she said ''blood.'' so i made a deal with her if i were to help her get blood she would not harm me anymore we egan traveling so much together that she became a daughter to me.''Iruke replyed.''Ok thats all i wanted to know.''Venus said as she slowly fell asleep.The next day came.''Man last night was fun.''Iruke said with joy.''Yes it was and i realy liked that story.''Venus said as her and iruke  as the went to go get some food but while walking through the hall the bumed in cronos.''So your back what brings you here.''Iruke asked cronos.''If you have a problem with me then im sorry if i caused you any.''Cronos said.''Ok ill trust pal.''Iruke said with a joyful look on his face.''BlueX steped out of the shadows without a word after seeing cronos.''So how are you and asylum doing.''Cronos asked blue.''Wait you mean to tell me that blueX and asylum are married.''Iruke asked.''Yeah we got divorsed.''BlueX said.Iruke put his arms around venus,cronos, and blueX.''Man i haven't even eaten yet can we save this for later.''Iruke said

sorry to be so late and sorry about the message cronos but im at my cusins and he dosen't have a computer i can use other than that what do you think of the latest chapter


----------



## Silent_dead (Jun 12, 2007)

bravo iruke ^^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 12, 2007)

sucked ass/, rather read HyugaNinja's FF.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 12, 2007)

*walks in* if you don't like it then leave *mutters* loser


----------



## Iruke (Jun 13, 2007)

The Seporation

After iruke and the group ate and had full strenth asylum told them al to came to the opening gate.When the group go there all the other holocaust members where there.''Alright asylum what is it you wa..''Was all iruke got to say befor vance shot at asylum.''Hmm..you all make me sick all right everyone lets roll.''Vance said as him his followers left.Iruke noticed that one of the followers was hakanami.''Why hakanami why!!''Iruke yelled to him.''Sorry kid i..''Was all hakanami got to say befor vance shot iruke in the arm.''Let's go hakanami.''Vance said to hakanami  and trhey both left.Iruke angry but bleeding was shocked and upset.''How could he.''Iruke said with tears in his eyes as he fell to his nees.''Are you alright.''Venus asked iruke.''I'm fine but you need to come out E i can see you.''Iruke said to E as she jumped in through the window.''What happent here.''E asked iruke and venus.''Nothing but betrail E.''Iruke told E.''So what now asylum.''BlueX asked.''I know what to do i want you and a group of your choosing to form a second holocaust.''Asylum told them.''Right...''BlueX looked at iruke and the anger in his eyes.''Iruke your with me.''BlueX told him.''Right.''Iruke said with anger in his voice.BlueX selected the group and made some members leaders such as herself.''Alright i wish you luck.''Asylum told the group.''But asylum what will you do here by yourself.''Iruke asked.''Will do all i can to re-build the holocaust now go!!''Asylum camanded iruke to leave.Iruke cought up with the others.''Hmm...things are just starting to get around here.''Iruke said with a smerk on his face

i did all  could with this chapter 
*Spoiler*: __ 



blue can i be a co-owner for your group


----------



## Silent_dead (Jun 13, 2007)

what is the holocast?


----------



## Silent_dead (Jun 13, 2007)

it is dead you mean?


----------



## Iruke (Jun 13, 2007)

no very few members still live i am one of them *iruke wispers to himself* even if i must die agenst my dearest friends


----------



## Silent_dead (Jun 13, 2007)

............ok............


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2007)

uhhh, i hate e-marriages, so homo.

anyways your FF is_____ hopefully you'll do better.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 13, 2007)

good update iruke ^^


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 15, 2007)

Iruke,unless you don't know,I also left the Holocaust with Vance and Hak......
Sorry man......


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 15, 2007)

YOU WHAT!!!!?


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 15, 2007)

Um,yeah.I did.....
I'm sorry if I offend you in anyway.
Though I believe I made the right choice....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 15, 2007)

.....cronos pm me NOW!


----------



## Revan (Jun 17, 2007)

*sighs* Problems Problems Problems,Still i like this planet with the Chicken,Cows and little horsies! *Yells*


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 17, 2007)

*WAKE UP CALL MOFOS!*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 17, 2007)

this FanFic is gay as hell...


and you still my my BALLIN thing in your sig?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 17, 2007)

.......*is going to be silent*


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 17, 2007)

Weezy,I am going to ask you once.
Will you get the fucking hell out?!
If you don't like it,why do you come back?
Just to piss us off?
Piss off...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 17, 2007)

there is no need for that kind of language skarface........it willl make him so he stays even longer to make us even more angry


----------



## Iruke (Jun 25, 2007)

ignore him

Burning Flames and Everlasting Shadows

"We need to set up camp.".BlueX told the group."Right."Everyone agreed and set up camp.Midnight came and there was a faint sound out side iruke went to go see what it was so he got out of his tent and steped outside."Cronos where are you going."Iruke asked."Call me scarface from now on as for where im going well...i'm going to join vance."Scarface told iruke."Here you can keep this to remeber me by."Scarface took out his katana and gave iruke a small cut on the cheak."Seeya later."Scarface said as he went off into the forest.Morning came."Has anyone seen cronos."BlueX asked."Scarface."Iruke said."Who's scarface."BlueX asked."Cronos he wants us to call him scarface now."Iruke asked."He went and showed his true form to soon."BlueX thought to herself."That mean this shell is no longer needed."BlueX said as her skin began to crack chunks of the shell fell off untill all that was there was what appered to be a blacked winged angel."Blue."Iruke said in a question like tone."I'm not blueX any more in well...fallen angel."Fallen Angel told the group.Just then a person in all white with a sythe came befor the group."I thought i would find you here."The person said."Well...well..well...if it isn't chaos."Iruke said."Hmm..you still remember me i see."Chaos said to iruke."How could i forget."Iruke said."And you can come out too sharingan."Iruke said to a figure standing in the shadows."So you seen me huh..oh well."Sharingan said as he steped out of the shadows with a smile on his face

hope you liked it by the way how do you say my user name


----------



## Vance (Jun 25, 2007)

I am sorry, but this fanfic is utterly terrible. Let me give you a small reivew...


   ---------------------------------------------------------------


> "We need to set up camp.".BlueX told the group."Right."Everyone agreed and set up camp.Midnight came and there was a faint sound out side iruke went to go see what it was so he got out of his tent and steped outside."Cronos where are you going.



  First off, you ALWAYS have to add a space after a period. No matter what. Considering this fic has not one space, I wonder if you are just doing this for spite. Also, once you finish a thought in " " You must ALWAYS add either a perio,d exclamation point, question mark, or a comma if the sentence is not complete. 

  Also, the story is way too rushed. It went form day, to midnight in one sentence. That is a very weak way to write a fic.

  Also, you need to put capitols in your writing, since you spelled Iruke, iruke. lol.

   Steped is actually Stepped 

  It also is an extremely boring line.


    ------------------------------------------------------------



> ."Iruke asked."Call me scarface from now on as for where im going well...i'm going to join vance."Scarface told iruke."Here you can keep this to remeber me by."Scarface took out his katana and gave iruke a small cut on the cheak."Seeya later."Scarface said as he went off into the forest.Morning came."Has anyone seen cronos.



   This was fucking retarded. You have so many grammatical issues, and Iruke sees him, gets cut, and says nothing? It is extremely weak, and, to be honest, boring.

  -------------------------------------------------------------------



> ."Has anyone seen cronos."BlueX asked."Scarface."Iruke said."Who's scarface."BlueX asked."Cronos he wants us to call him scarface now."Iruke asked."He went and showed his true form to soon."BlueX thought to herself."That mean this shell is no longer needed."BlueX said as her skin began to crack chunks of the shell fell off untill all that was there was what appered to be a blacked winged angel."Blue."Iruke said in a question like tone."I'm not blueX any more in well...fallen angel."



   Okay, I quit, this story really sucks.


----------



## Iruke (Jun 26, 2007)

why the hell...look it's a good story if you don't like it then go the fuck away

Another Uchiha

"how do you know these guys."Fallen Angel asked."well these guys are friends from way ba..."Was all iruke could say.Out of no where a giant snake fell out of the sky and landed right infront of the group.A person in black walked out from the shadowes."Sorry about that."The person said."What's your name."Iruke asked."Spike...spike uchiha."Spike told the group.Night came the group made a campfire and cooked the snake."So what's your story."Iruke asked."Well..i was outside the village when the whole thing happent."Spike told the group."Outside the village doing what."Iruke asked."Traning..anyway when i seen what happent i ran to my home to see if my parents had lived."Spike told the group."what did you do after that."Venus asked."I ran in my room and began crying..i cryed myself to sleep."Spike them."Then."Iruke said."The next morning i took a shower,bushed my teath,changed my clothes and left i have been taveling ever since."Spike told te group.Morning came.Iruke was the first one to wake up he went to go see if spike was still in his tent but he wasn't."Iruke heard a sounds coming from a area up-ahead and when to go see what it was he went to the area and saw spike training."Never again."Spike said with tears running down his eyes."Looks like he never got over it."Iruke said as he began walking back to camp

I like this chapter


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 26, 2007)

iruke the holocaust is dead, plus i quit.....


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

Iruke, I tried to help you, and you act like and ass. You suck at writing, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


   No, you do!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 26, 2007)

there is no need for bad language vance...please calm down


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 28, 2007)

Maybe he isn't the best of writers,like you,or Serac Vance.
Leave him alone.
If you don't like it don't read it.
I hate when people come here and say this story sucks well ya know what?
If ya think it sucks,don't read it.
Plain and simple.....


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

The point is that you HAVE to accept constructive critisism no matter how harsh it may be.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 28, 2007)

Vance has got a point, criticism is part of writing, and it helps you get better at it.

In its current state, it's not very good at all. Vance has read more of this then I have but, his review was pretty accurate.

~Skarface,

Yeah, so what? Not eveyone is the greatest writer in the world. Of this we know. But simply saying "GTFO" isn't really doing anything other then making you look like an idiot.

No one said they didn't like it, they just said it's written poorly. Two completely different things.

Just let the writer take some accountability for his own criticsm, and don't try to hold his hand and protect him from "the bad words" that someone has to say about their story. 

~Iruke, you should listen to Vance's review.


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

On the first post, he put "shoes" as "shews" 


  I am sorry, Iruke is the worst writer I have ever seen, ever.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 28, 2007)

vance you should see me write XD i am terrible, so i guess he isn't the worst writer ever that you have seen


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

I haven't seen you write just yet...But I will not ever make fun of you again, FA. I was much too cruel to you in the past.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 28, 2007)

no i treated you like you were nothing, i deserved for you to treat me like that. And plus I do have stories that i have in my notebook. I just don't have anyone to judge them.  Most of all i don't think anyone will read them.


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

PM me them, and I will help you with em. Then, once I edit them, you can post em, and get cookies!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 28, 2007)

woah *blinks twice* vance your a little hyper today arn't you?


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

Sure am


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 28, 2007)

lol your hillarious  lol *cough especially when you had kermit the frog as your avatar lol cough*


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

Those were the good old days, the days where I was reckless and foolish.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 28, 2007)

the good ol days? don't you still have fun?


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, more fun, but I am expected to be proper, I can't be as reckless as I was.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 28, 2007)

You both sound like an old man and a woman in their beds at a nursing home. Reminisicing about old times before the nurse comes for the 11 o' clock sponge bath.


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

I love sponge baths...

  So Hak, without Kyon, it'll be just you and I.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 28, 2007)

woah i am truely sorry for bringing up this topic if it makes you upset. *hugs* i am sorry....um...excuse my language but if they can't except you for who you are then they are just plain fucken assholes.......


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

Wha? I'm alright FA, just thinking about how fun it was destroyng their forum, and being an outcast...lol.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 28, 2007)

lol ok.....vance are you truely interested in hearing my stories?  i am not that good.


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

Why not? I'm bored, and I'd like to help you become a better writer. I AM the leader of Fanfiction Society.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 28, 2007)

that's cool, thank you.  Well i am going to go write some more so goodnight.


----------



## Vance (Jun 28, 2007)

Good night FA.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jul 2, 2007)

your avatar is adorable ^^


----------



## Vance (Jul 2, 2007)

Deidara is love.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jul 2, 2007)

^_^ lol............


----------



## Vance (Jul 2, 2007)

So, this horrid fic is still up, eh?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jul 2, 2007)

*sighs* yes it is


----------



## Vance (Jul 2, 2007)

Aight, better wait for the ending...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 2, 2007)

Like i said before, this fanfic sucks


----------



## Vance (Jul 4, 2007)

Amen Kenpachi...


----------



## Raizen (Jul 4, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Like i said before, this fanfic sucks



It always did and always will


----------



## Knightblood (Jul 5, 2007)

hey guys sorry for be away for so long


----------



## Raizen (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Knightblood, I'll get your yuri request done tomorrow okay?


----------



## Knightblood (Jul 6, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Hey Knightblood, I'll get your yuri request done tomorrow okay?


just pm it to me k?
hey guys, no im not dead and in heaven just been busy


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jul 7, 2007)

*pokes knight with a stick* yep he's alive, lol XD


----------



## Knightblood (Jul 7, 2007)

Fallen angel said:


> *pokes knight with a stick* yep he's alive, lol XD


*tackles fallen*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jul 7, 2007)

*falls* owie lol


----------



## Knightblood (Jul 9, 2007)

Fallen angel said:


> *falls* owie lol


are you okay?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jul 9, 2007)

lol yep *glomps* lol, PAYBACK!


----------



## Vance (Jul 28, 2007)

WAKE UP BITCHES, THIS FIC WILL LIVE, AND IT WILL BE RAPED! 


  Iruke you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), keep producing shit, I'll keep reading 'long as you include me.


----------



## Harlita (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello all - please remember to keep on topic.

Posts count in this section and if the threads keep getting used for general discussion, I'll need to start cutting post counts. 

Discussion should be kept in specific sections   PM me if you have any questions, ok?

^_^


----------



## Vance (Jul 28, 2007)

Iruke never updates the fic...


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wht do you care?


----------



## Vance (Jul 29, 2007)

So I can flame and make fun of him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 29, 2007)

wtf? I hate you cronos.

srly.


----------



## Vance (Jul 29, 2007)

Where the fuck is Iruke?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Jul 29, 2007)

I think he left.........


----------



## Vance (Jul 29, 2007)

At least this fic is dead. *pokes with stick*


 OMG, it's alive :amazed


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Jul 29, 2007)

*watches fic eat Vance*
.......
I believe that stick came from the forest in the fic....


----------



## Vance (Jul 29, 2007)

*rapes fic*


  Oh god it's so TIGHT!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Jul 29, 2007)

*shakes head*

You silly muffin.
Rape teh scorpions from their shells and keel them instead.*shivers*


----------



## kidloco (Jul 29, 2007)

.....

will read it later

>_>


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> wtf? I hate you cronos.
> 
> srly.



I hate you too but i don't prance around annoucing it to the entire world.
I at least try to shed the least bit of respect for people like you even though you probably don't diserve it.


----------



## Iruke (Jul 30, 2007)

STOP FUCKING WITH MY FIC  

Shinobi Attack

The group went to the camp that spike made."What'sour next move." Iruke asked."I don't kno..."Twilight was cut off by a senbon that hit her log."Aww...I missed."An unknown female said."It's ok sister."An unknown male said."Who the hell are you."Iruke yelled.The two ran at the group."What the..."Venus said.The group jumped back."Ok they want a fight well then they just got one."Iruke said with pride.Iruke pulled out one of his ice katanas and charged back at him. everyone pulled out their weapons."This is gonna to fun."Spike said."Males hadle him females handle her move out."Twilight shouted.The group spred out.Irukes katana hit his kunai."Prepare to die."The unknown shinobi said.Iruke and the unknown ninja jumped back.Just as he landed chaos was in his face with his sythe."Your mine."Chaos said.He swung the sythe and he unknown ninja put his kunai in the way.Venus swung her katana at the unknown kunoichi.She put a senbon in the way."You ninja really are weak."Said the unknown kunoichi.Venus got pissed."What did you say."Venus said as she swung her sword hard and fast.The unknown kunoich jumped back.Twilight was chargeing at her.The unknown kunoichi threw 12 senbon to try and slow her down."And you call us weak."Twilight deflected them easily.Venus charged past twilight and stabbed the unknown kunoichi.The unknown kunoichi coughted up some blood."Let's retreat brother."The unknown kunoichi shouted to her brother."Right sister."The brother replyed.The two vanished into the forest."After them." Twilight shouted.The group scattered into the forest in their two groups.

I haven't had the abilety to get on the computer that's why i haven't been here other than that i hope you enjoyed this chapter trying to add more action to the story anyway hope you enjoyed this chapter


----------



## Vance (Jul 30, 2007)

You need to learn how to make spaces, the space bar is your friend, as well is the enter key. :S


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Jul 30, 2007)

lol,the kunoichi's funny.....what happened to E?


----------



## Iruke (Aug 1, 2007)

E is well you'll see  

Tracking you won't get away

"E iruke called."Iruke called out.E appered."Yes father."E asked."Follow your mother she may need you."Iruke said."Right."E reply and jumped off into the forest."Damn these girls won't quit."The unknown kunoichi thought to herself.The girls made it to  clear space."Your mine."Venus said in an angry tone.A kunai hit very closely to the unknown kunoichi."Who did that."The girls said as they looked into the trees.E jumped out."Long time no see."Fallen Angel said."Now's my chance."The unknown kunoichi thought to herself.She charged at E.Venus appeared infront of E with the their katanas pushed agenst each other.Venus turned into her demon from."Prepare to die."Venus said with a demonic vioce."W-what the hell are you."The unknown kunoichi said in fear.''Your death.''Venus replyed.Venus used he sword to move the unknown kunoichis out the way and quickly stuck her katana in the unknown kunoichi's neck took it out and cut her head off.Venus nearly passed out."Huf huf huf...it's been so long since i used so much power."Venus said to herself."Mom"Esaid as she rushed to venus."Iruke it's all up to you."Venus thought to herself

this chapter was good


----------



## Vance (Aug 1, 2007)

I never heard someone actually say that their own story is good...


  Writers are never supposed to show their liking to their story, never. That's like, the first fucking cardinal rule.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 1, 2007)

Not true,

A writer can love and like their story all they want, though your right that they're not supposed to express their joy for their work. It's still allright.

Though a writers opinion of their own work, is much like a chefs opinion of their own food.

It doesn't matter.

~That being said, I'm not going to comment on the quality of this story. Because Vance has said enough on the matter, though he's got a few points I suppose.

It could use alittle work, but if your cool with writing it anyways despite that fact then kudos to you.


----------



## Vance (Aug 1, 2007)

Hakanami, would you seriously say after every fucking chapter "this is a good story" or "this was a cool chapter" I am utterly turned off by that sort of promotion...



   Also, Iruke will never improve, because he spelt "shoes" "shews" 

That's utter fail right there.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 1, 2007)

I might say "This was my favorite chapter." or "This one turned out pretty good." 

But I guess because I do alot of writing and reviewing, that I have enough sense to look at what I did and what someone else did comparitvely in a pretty non-biased manner.

Shameless self promotion, is pathetic if your taking it seriously though. 

"shews"?


----------



## Vance (Aug 1, 2007)

I swear, look at the first page, prepare to lol.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 1, 2007)

Iruke said:


> STOP FUCKING WITH MY FIC
> 
> Shinobi Attack
> 
> ...



Holy crap it sucks dick.


----------



## Vance (Aug 1, 2007)

He can't even put a space in his writing...


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 1, 2007)

Vance no offense to you but would you jackoffs get the fuck out?

*IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THIS STORY DO NOT FUCKING READ IT MOTHERFUCKERS AND GET THE FUCK OUT*


----------



## Iruke (Aug 3, 2007)

thank you cronos also you must like it if you keep reading it complaining is your cover-up

the seals true power

the boys made it to an open area outside the forest.the unknown shinobi felt a pulse."Sister is.."Was all he could say befor chaos was in his face with his sythe."Your really getting on my nerves."The unknown shinobi said to chaos.Chaos began to yank his sythe forword befor he could finish."Chaos stop."Iruke yelled to chaos."Hmph."Chaos jumped back and join the group again."Iknow you have been wanting to fight me this whole time."Iruke said to the unknown shinobi.He began to charge at iruke."Lets go then."Iruke said as he charged back.Their katanas hit.The unknown shinobi jumped back with his sword in a slashing motion.Iruke saw the direction it was going to go o he put his sword in the way just the he stabbed iruke in the stomach.Iruke coughted up blood."Damn."Iruke thought to himself.The unknown shinobi draged the sword through iruke untill it got out.Iruke coughted up more blood.Then the seal on his head start glowing."What the."Iruke thought to himself.Iruke began to glow and when he stoped glowing this is that he looked like.."I don't care what you look like your still going to die."The unknown shinobi said to iruke as he ran to him.He slashed and iruke appeared behind him."To me it appears your the one who's going to die."Iruke wispered in his ear.Then he cut his head off.Iruke began glowing again and passed out.

here is venus in seal release form


----------



## Vance (Aug 5, 2007)

Skarface said:


> Vance no offense to you but would you jackoffs get the fuck out?
> 
> *IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THIS STORY DO NOT FUCKING READ IT MOTHERFUCKERS AND GET THE FUCK OUT*





  Skarface, if I didn't feel guilty for cursing you out and beating your ass in the past...I would've flamed your ass...Oh wait, I don't feel remorse for anyone except Kenpachi. 

   Must...Not...Remark...At...Skarface's...Wanna...Be...Gangster...Attitude...Ooops. Srsly, stop trying to be gangster.

   Iruke, maybe you could actually make a decent fic if you learned HOW TO FUCKING SPELL SHOES.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not trying to be gangster.
I am telling it as it is.
If you don't like the story you should have stopped reading a long time ago.
Now I know you are really a good guy Vance and you would keep your cool when arguing me about this,
but your lackey Kenpachi is just pure asshole and will probably get pissy with the insults after reading this like I know he will.


----------



## Vance (Aug 7, 2007)

Kenpachi may be a pissy asshole, but he's my pissy asshole. 


   I am just laughing because Iruke never takes any advice I or Hakanami gave him, his chapters are poorly written, and he spelt shoes wrong. I'd help him if he didn't automatically curse on the first shot.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

lol i'd normally hate to admit it and i mean really hate to but vance does have good advice and so does hakanami but iruke doesn't listen to them. So cronos your the only one who supports this terrible fanfiction now.....and one more thing for you cronos please calm down, i still want to be your friend but seriously just calm down....


----------



## Iruke (Aug 14, 2007)

*ignores all people who dislike his story*

Spike leaves

The group returned to the camp.It was dark now.Spike started the camp fire.Iruke sat down with his head down thinking.Iruke remembered that flash of power."What am i."Iruke thought to himself.Venus looked at iruke and worried."Are you ok."Venus asked.Iruke looked up."Huh....yeah i'm fine."Iruke said then put his head back down.The next thing everyone knew iruke and venus were gone."Hmph."Spike said.Spike then got up an began to walk away."Where are you going."Chaos asked.Spike didn't answer and didn't stop walking.Chaos appeared in spikes face with his sythe to his neck."Answer me."Chaos told spike."I'm leaving."Spike told chaos.Chaos then appeared in his seat.Spike strated walking again and disappeared in the forest.Venus and iruke were going through the forest.The didn't stop going untill they reached a clearing in the forest."What's wrong with you."Venus asked."I know it happent to you to that great amount of power came flowing out at one time.I thought the seal had no power i guess i was wrong."Iruke said."What ever power these seals hold can't over power us."Venus told iruke."Your right."Iruke replyed."Let's head back to camp."Venus said."Yeah."Iruke said.The two quickly made it back to camp."Where's spike iruke asked."He left."Chaos told him."Oh."Iruke replyed."Guys wew need to get some rest for the big day ahead."Sharingan said."Your right."Iruke replyed.

sorry spike but i need to get rid of a few characters thy pop-up here and there to help out but they just can't be in the main group


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

I give up...


----------



## Haggath (Aug 14, 2007)

Vance said:


> I give up...



A wise choice, I must admit. 

Strangely, though, I feel that I'm in a mood to at least try teaching someone something. So, I suppose I'll give it a shot.

Iruke, let me demonstrate a few reasons why people dislike your fanfics:


*Spoiler*: _Iruke's Version_ 



Spike leaves

The group returned to the camp.It was dark now.Spike started the camp fire.Iruke sat down with his head down thinking.Iruke remembered that flash of power."What am i."Iruke thought to himself.Venus looked at iruke and worried."Are you ok."Venus asked.Iruke looked up."Huh....yeah i'm fine."Iruke said then put his head back down.The next thing everyone knew iruke and venus were gone."Hmph."Spike said.Spike then got up an began to walk away."Where are you going."Chaos asked.Spike didn't answer and didn't stop walking.Chaos appeared in spikes face with his sythe to his neck."Answer me."Chaos told spike."I'm leaving."Spike told chaos.Chaos then appeared in his seat.Spike strated walking again and disappeared in the forest.Venus and iruke were going through the forest.The didn't stop going untill they reached a clearing in the forest."What's wrong with you."Venus asked."I know it happent to you to that great amount of power came flowing out at one time.I thought the seal had no power i guess i was wrong."Iruke said."What ever power these seals hold can't over power us."Venus told iruke."Your right."Iruke replyed."Let's head back to camp."Venus said."Yeah."Iruke said.The two quickly made it back to camp."Where's spike iruke asked."He left."Chaos told him."Oh."Iruke replyed."Guys wew need to get some rest for the big day ahead."Sharingan said."Your right."Iruke replyed.





*Spoiler*: _Haggath's Version_ 



The group returned to the camp. It was dark now. Spike started the campfire. Iruke sat down with his head down, thinking. Iruke remembered that flash of power.

"What am I?" Iruke thought to himself.Venus looked at Iruke and worried.

"Are you ok?" Venus asked. Iruke looked up.

"Huh...? Yeah, I'm fine." Iruke said then put his head back down. The next thing everyone knew Iruke and Venus were gone. 

"Hmph," Spike said. Spike then got up an began to walk away.

"Where are you going?" Chaos asked. Spike didn't answer and didn't stop walking. Chaos appeared in front of Spike's face with his scythe to his neck. "Answer me." Chaos told spike.

"I'm leaving," Spike told Chaos. Chaos then appeared in his seat. Spike started walking again and disappeared in the forest. Venus and iruke were going through the forest. They didn't stop going until they reached a clearing in the forest.

"What's wrong with you?" Venus asked. 

"I know it happened to you too that great amount of power came flowing out at one time. I thought the seal had no power - I guess I was wrong." Iruke said. 

"What ever power these seals hold can't overpower us," Venus told Iruke.

"You're right," Iruke replied. 

"Let's head back to camp," Venus said. 

"Yeah," Iruke said. The two quickly made it back to camp. "Where's Spike?" Iruke asked.

"He left," Chaos told him. 

"Oh." Iruke replied. 

"Guys we need to get some rest for the big day ahead," Sharingan said. 

"You're right," Iruke replied.




See the difference there? Which one do you think is easier or more pleasant to read? Given your current skill, it's not about so much _liking_ your story rather than _being able to read it._ Commas, spaces, and line breaks are your friend.

Well, I trust that is more than enough information for your brain to process for the moment, so I won't go into more detail how to improve your writing.


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice Haggath, that was awesome. 

  Listen to Haggath Iruke, hell, listen to _somebody_ at least.


----------



## Iruke (Aug 14, 2007)

hows this i'm just making it a little different

A new girl comes to town

The group woke up the next morning got dressed and was all set to head out.They walked out of their tents and saw a strange female.She looked like this. 

"Who are you?" Iruke asked."He seems to be the cutest one in the bunch." She thought to herself.

She started to take off her jacket.

"Hey cutie would you like to see in my jacket?" She asked."Uh......." Was all iruke could say.

Venus walked out of her tent and saw what was happening.

"Iruke what's going!!!"Venus yelled.

Iruke looked back at venus.

"It's not what it looks like." Iruke said to venus."So this your girlfriend." She said."No you see this is my wife." Iruke said to her."This old hag is your wife." She said to iruke."OLD HAG!!!!" Venus said in rage."Come on cutie leave the old and get the new." She said.

Venus appeared in her face.

"That's it." Venus said."Meet me at the forest clearing." Venus said to her."Then we'll see who get's iruke." Venus said."Hey are you going to try and stop this." Sharingan asked."I wish i could but when venus get's upset there's no stoping her." Iruke told sharingan

there how's that


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 14, 2007)

Fallen angel said:


> lol i'd normally hate to admit it and i mean really hate to but vance does have good advice and so does hakanami but iruke doesn't listen to them. So cronos your the only one who supports this terrible fanfiction now.....and one more thing for you cronos please calm down, i still want to be your friend but seriously just calm down....



Yes I know but I still have a viable point.
If you don't like it,don't read it ya know?

EDIT:Yes,good Iruke.


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

When are Skarface, Hakanami, Ballistik, and I going to come and fight you guys?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah,that'd be cool.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

OMFG ARRIXAM JOINED IMVU YESTERDAY! =O


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

And you just said that on the other thread....
?


----------



## Iruke (Aug 15, 2007)

soon :3

also here is hakanami vance scarface and ballistik part2









hope you like them

Old friends new enemies

"So.....when do we get rid of him?" A unknown person asked."Soon just wait." The leader said."No i'm teired of waiting." The third in command yelled to the leader."Fine we attack at noon." The leader said.

Noon came and venus was ready to fight.Iruke was forced to be the ref.

"Are you two ready?" Iruke called out."Just a couple minutes cute stuff then you'll be all mine." She said to iruke.

That only made venus more steemed.

"Uh....why me?" Iruke thought to himself."Fight!!!" Iruke yelled out

She began to run to venus.Out of no where a katana flew right through her chest.Four people jumped down from a tree.

"Ha ha long time no see iruke." He called out."N-no i-i-it's ha-ka-na-mi." Iruke said in fear."You member me i'm honored." Hakanami said to iruke."I missed.....oh well i'll get him this time." Scarface said."What scarface you work with them." Iruke said in shock.

Ballistik appeared behind iruke with a katana out.

"Die." Ballistik said.

As he swung his katana down as hard as he could to try and hit him.Iruke jumped ou the way.The katana hit the ground and left a crator.

"Wow." Iruke thought to himself."Let the fight begin." Vance said


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

Buckethead said:


> And you just said that on the other thread....
> ?



no i said it here first then on there. ^_^


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

It's good to be the bad guy.
I read this and listening to this

*01:27 to 03:52*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHOI5I6ASk4&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

why does he cover his face?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

It's mysterious....
You can't see any emotion.
It's cool.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

i guess......well anyways i have to wait for Kaitar to get his opinion on what to do next in my fanfiction -.- he is on vacation i think.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

If I may be so kind as to offer mine?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

uh....i actually need his reaction because he is in the fanfic....but i can add you if you'd like.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

If you wish so....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

sure it's based on naruto of course, and who is your favorite female on the show Naruto? lol *it's called Love in Konoha* XD


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

Can't find it...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

lol i didn't post it up on the nf, i have it on quizilla XD


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

I coulda sworn I saw it here once....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

nope, i didn't post any fanfictions on the nf


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

Link?......


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

ok lol here is the link: (Itachilover102 is me)
Itachilover102's creations


----------



## Iruke (Aug 15, 2007)

hey guys why dose venus get o for a split econd then get off


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

i dunno....don't ask me.


----------



## Iruke (Aug 15, 2007)

like your new avy


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

thank you ^_^ MY 1,000 POST! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Iruke (Aug 15, 2007)

you owe me big time


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah thanks for the neg rep after i gave you a positive rep -.-


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Hurry Iruke, I want to kill you...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

thank you vance for the pos rep ^_^


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Your welcomez. ^_^


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

*Iruke...*

Okay Iruke. Since you don't like listening to my advice, I decided to rewrite the last chapter you just wrote. If you listen to Hakanami and I, you can write something just as, if not better than this...Clickey the spoiler.





*Spoiler*: __ 



So?When do we get rid of him?? a sinister, hateful voice asked. The room that surrounded four coated Shinobi was poorly lit with candles that were already melted from the flames that pathetically shone on the top. Hot, melting wax oozed down the long, white sticks.

	Next to the sinister speaker, a boy opened his eyes. They were redder than the deepest wine, and more piercing than the sharpest blade. A small covering of black hair slightly rested in front of his face. ?Soon, just you wait my comrade,? he spoke calmly, not a hint of anxiety in his voice, much unlike the other. 

	?Soon? I?m getting fucking tired of waiting, we should go _now_!? A second anxious boy said, anger swelling to his head. The red eyed boy, who was obviously the leader, looked up at the large, scorpion statue in front of them. Red markings were spread all over it?s stone body. 

	?I agree, it is getting awfully boring staying in this darkness, waiting to find that man?I can already tell she is hungry for blood,? a third boy, much older, and experienced than the others chimed in. The leader sighed, and walked towards the scorpion statue. ?Fine?We?ll set out at noon?? With that, silence followed.


?
?
?

	Noon came quickly. Birds were already over with their morning chirps. The air was cool and sweet, and clouds hung high the blue, never ending sky. A cold gust of wind blew past Iruke, Venus, and the new, unidentified kunoichi that Venus was eager to spar with. Iruke, being victim to not only the new girl?s attractive good looks, but Venuses? short temper and mood swings, agreed to be the referee for the sparring match that was about to commence. 

	?Okay, are you two ready? Don?t get _too_ crazy,? he smiled, his white, Hyuuga clan eyes visible to all. The green robed kunoichi giggled innocently. ?Just a couple of minutes, cute stuff, and you?ll be _all_ mine,? she said in a tone that made Iruke rather frightened. As expected, Venus began to steam up. ?Iruke, if you dare lay a hand on her, I?ll grab your goddamned-? Not wanting to hear any more threats, Iruke shouted ?Go!?

	The green kunoichi charged with impressive speed, her fists tightened and ready, she jumped high. ?I?ll make this as quick and painless as I can-? the girl fell to the ground, an dry iced katana plunged right through her chest. She lay pinned to the floor, dead. Many gasps were followed after this incident, until a young, maniacal laugh broke the silence.

	?Ha ha ha, nice aiming abilities, Hakanami,? a boy said as four visible figures dressed in black cloaks stood un top of a small cliff in front of Iruke and Venus. ?Looks like that bitch was horny for something?Should?ve contacted me first,? the boy said again as he stepped into the sunlight. Once he was visible, his followers also stepped forward. 

	?Haka?Hakanami? Ballistik? Skarface?? Iruke stuttered, fear tingling through every nerve of his body. ?Nice to see you remember me, Iruke. It?s quite an honor. However, I do not recognize you?You must?ve been weak,? the older gentleman said respectively. Iruke froze.

	?Huh? Didn?t recognize me Iruke? I _am_ the one that gave you those two lovely bullet wounds right on your arms right there. I see that they still remain nice and juicy,? the leader hissed. In all of Iruke?s, he was never frightened, but the sight of Vance the Sniper standing right in front of him sent chills down his body.

	?Vance?I should?ve known?? Iruke muttered angrily, looking down upon the hapless, dead kunoichi. Vance turned his head slightly, his red, penetrating eyes glaring down upon Iruke as if he were a lesser being. Hakanami?s ocean blue hair swayed in the wind as he looked at the terrified Venus.

	?Vance, let me kill this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) already,? Ballistik growled, reaching for his long, silver metal blade that outclassed the rest of his team?s by miles. Skarface chuckled, the scars under his eyes moving with his laughter. ?You couldn?t kill shit. You should?ve stuck with your 5 elemental abilities.? Ballistik growled.

	?Oh yeah? And darkness is a cool affinity? You?re a real douch-? Ballistik was cut off by Vance ?Stop your mumbling, you?ll have plenty of time to kill each other after we can take out Iruke?s heart?? Venus stood up to defend her husband. 

	?You leave Iruke alo-? 

	?Shut up, bitch,? Vance mumbled as he sent a rock threw her shoulder pad. His hand oozing with chakra. ?I wonder if you remembered my abilities?Oh well, it does not matter. Do it Ballistik.? 

	Before Iruke could comfort the injured Venus, the tanned skin Ballistik appeared right behind him. _Was that a Shunshin? That was too fast!_ The malicious Ballistik lifted his sword high in the air, and sent it crashing down. Clouds of dirty, pasty dust cleared soon, and the only visible sight was Ballistik, his sword dug into the ground.

	?You?re pretty fast?However, in my eyes, you were sluggish,? Vance muttered as he turned around to see a gasping Iruke, Venus?s arms wrapped around his head. ?Come on guys?Let the fight begin??


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

woah that is good Vance, i mean like wow =O


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

If only Iruke would listen.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, good work gone to waste probably -.- he's so stubbern -.-


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Hopefully he at least copies my style.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 15, 2007)

Not written all that great, but still pretty amusing. I actually wanted to see if I'd do something else. But interesting nonetheless.

Kudos to you Vance. :amazed


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you +Dogma+


----------



## Dogma (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey, 

I repped you for the first time in a long while. Isn't that good enough?


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

No, not when I am a repwhore.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 15, 2007)

....heh, nice new ..chapters.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

hey vapor you havn't been on in a while ^_^ what's up?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's an idea,
Why doesn't Iruke give the gist of the chapters to Vance and let him write them out in his own style like what he did with the last chapter?

Or give him lessons....

Just a suggestion I don't mean to offend you Iruke.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah that is a good idea, lessons would help Iruke ^_^ wait....oh gawd.....not school again NOOOOOO!


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll re-write the chapters of Skarface, Hakanami, Ballistik, and I, that's it.

I might make a Horoko-Suto story...


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll start from my departure...And I'll include that battle you and I had in the Chatterbox. Not for nothing, but that was damn fun.


----------



## Haggath (Aug 16, 2007)

Buckethead said:


> Here's an idea,
> Why doesn't Iruke give the gist of the chapters to Vance and let him write them out in his own style like what he did with the last chapter?
> 
> Or give him lessons....



Skill is something that comes via experience - meaning, of course, lots of time. Some basic grammar mistakes can be fixed, and advice can always be given, but, let's face it, the best way to make the most of your potential is to read, read, and read a bit more - followed by writing every now and then to try what you've learned.

So, should you want that kind of quality to continue in the future, it is best to leave the writing to Vance.

But, this all you probably already know...


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Haggath, I really loves you.


----------



## Haggath (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad to hear I'm able to contribute to the forums.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 16, 2007)

Umm....
Wow?
And now back to the blender.


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

I need only 200 points till Luminary...So damn close.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 16, 2007)

How many now?


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll check.


 OVER 9000 


I need like, less than 200 now. Nice rep job there...Now my rep is full of green sperm.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Hio (Aug 16, 2007)

CooooooooL


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## HK-47 (Aug 16, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZBA0SKmQy8&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

*THIS IS SPARTA!*


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

The video doesn't work. 


I can't rep anyone now.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

i am guessing i missed something?


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Nope, not really.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

lol ok XD spiderpig lol


----------



## Iruke (Aug 16, 2007)

Fallen angel said:


> yeah thanks for the neg rep after i gave you a positive rep -.-



i couldn't rep you


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

So, you gonna fix the story like I asked or not?


----------



## Iruke (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry didn't read it


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

Iruke said:


> i couldn't rep you



then who gave me the negitive rep that came from here saying "Here is a negtive rep for your one thousandth post -Iruke"


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Must've been someone who hates you


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

eh......then i have no clue who it is....


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Ask a moderator to check for you.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

alright, be right back


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Fill us in on the details


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

I just pmed a moderator, i have to wait for a reply.


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool, I gotta go to soccer soon, lol.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

okie bai bai vance


----------



## Iruke (Aug 16, 2007)

i'm making vance co-writer for my story


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet offer, but I'ma have to pass. I got a new fanfiction I'm writing, sorry dude. If you need help checking it, I'll do it.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

Renshi negged repped me the mod said.


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Renshi? 

  Wonder why...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

lol i dunno why XD


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Let it go, or neg him back.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

lol i once again say i don't neg rep people for revenge XD


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 17, 2007)

I was going to say Kenpachi but wow....

........


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

Kenpachi can't rep


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 17, 2007)

i'm so bored


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 17, 2007)

Hola..............


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

Like my new avatar?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 17, 2007)

lol sakura XD *thumbs up* b-(^_^)-d


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

Sakura is hawt.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 17, 2007)

Since i am a girl i have a different veiw lol. I say Itachi is hawt =P


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

I am gettin a Sakura sig.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 17, 2007)

I made a whole bunch of Itachi sigs =S i need to make another one once i get my name changed. -.-


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

You can make sigs.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah I can ^_^ i have been making em ever since i was Catz_are_cute ^_^


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

I got a new sig. :wee


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 17, 2007)

I like the fabulous thing in your sig and the one where Kabuto is kicking Naruto.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 18, 2007)

i love this song  and it goes so well with Gaara
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65KQWbSeSvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vance (Aug 18, 2007)

I am changing my name, teh mods are slow.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah i requested my name to be changed 2 days ago


----------



## Vance (Aug 18, 2007)

Modz are bein slow...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah verrrrry slow.


----------



## Vance (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm tempted to PM....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 18, 2007)

lol just wait a couple more days vance.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 18, 2007)

It took like, two weeks, because of name-whores and newbies.

You know that right?


----------



## Vance (Aug 18, 2007)

I know TBH, so I can have muh name changed...


----------



## Dogma (Aug 18, 2007)

1. Why are you in invisible mode? I hope your not trying to act like Kyon on that one,  now.

2. Whats the new name going to be? Something as cool as Vance I hope.


----------



## Knightblood (Aug 18, 2007)

hey guys, sorry i haven't had time to post for awhile. so whats up?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 18, 2007)

Nothing much ^_^ i just back from a pirate party ^_^


----------



## Vance (Aug 19, 2007)

Look who arrives in the blink of time, Steven Colbert, bow now Liberals.


----------



## Haggath (Aug 19, 2007)

I preferred Vance because of its simplicity.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 19, 2007)

YAY! i am now the person in the fanfic i am writing =P


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 19, 2007)

.....o.O
Lol, hey Steph....where'd you get that name?o.O

@Kiki: 5th time,eh? Your names are creative though...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks =P lets see from Itachilover102>Catz_are_cute>BlueX>Fallen angel>xXxKikiHedekixXx


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh, 6! I didn't know you had a different name before catz.=P


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 19, 2007)

i also have another account =D I am Silent_dead


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 19, 2007)

I thought you said that was your cousin!! o.O!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 19, 2007)

XP i lied......


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 19, 2007)

.....Why? Why did you lie and say that was your cousin? o.0


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 19, 2007)

my reasons shall be kept secret T_T


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 19, 2007)

......>__O hmmmmmmmm.......

Anyhoo, when's the next chapter, Iruke? ......Iruke?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 20, 2007)

EVERYTHING I KNOW IS A LIE!
*Drops Dead*
X_X


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 20, 2007)

*sighs then acts like the penguin from madagasgar* you didn't see anything.....am i right?......good.....*vanishes*


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 20, 2007)

lol........penguins


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 20, 2007)

=D


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 20, 2007)

lol,Penguin got slapped.=D
Who said tuxedoes made you a proper person.>P


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## Iruke (Aug 22, 2007)

this chapter might make people sad

The death of E

Iruke conforts the woond.

"Are you ok?" Iruke asked."Yeah i'm fine." Venus said

Sharingan was mad beyond mesure.He charged at vance.

"Die!!!" Sharingan yelled

Sharingan appeared in vance's face with his katana behind his back ready to swing.

"Hmph." Vance said

Vance kneeded sharingan in the stomach then smacked him down to the ground with his katana handle.

"Not bad." Chaos said

Chaos appeared in vances face ready to swing his sythe.Chaos swung down with all his might.Vance cought his sythe like it was nothing and threw it.Chaos appeared were his sythe was going to land with his hand in the air.The sythe landed in his hand and appeared behind vance.Vance got mad smacked the sythe out the way and broke chaos arm.

The birds chirping stopped a breeze went by.

"Hey vance can i play with iruke a little?" Scarface asked."Sure i don't care." Vance said waving his hand in the air.

Iruke was still holding venus.E jumped out of he trees ready to attack kunai in hand.Bllistik saw here and threw a kunai in her stomach.E was lying on the ground.Ballistik threw a kunai at E's ead and it as a perfect shot.

"Hmph i could care less." Scarface said.

Scarface was so fast all that happent was that iruke and venus cept getting cuts out of nowhere iruke felt a hole in his stomach.Scarface had cut into iruke stomach.Irukes mouth filled with blood untill he threw it all up.

"Iruke!!!!" Venus yelled."This will be the end of it." Scarface said

Scarface was about to pull up his katana untill iruke grabbed it.

"What the?" Scarface asked."It's time." Iruke said

Iruke's eyes burst into an ice blue light and his mouth became filled with it.Iruke looked up at the sky eyes open filled with a glowing ice blue aura and his mouth the same.The same thing happent to venus.A burst of chakra blew everyone away.A pair of white cloaks floated down and got on one knee

bet your wondering what's going to happen  

p.s. sorry if i didn't add alot of detail i did the best i could


----------



## Vance (Aug 22, 2007)

Very good job. This is getting great!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 22, 2007)

how come i am not in the fanfic anymore? did i die or something? <.<


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 26, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooo EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
She was so innocent....after she stopped trying to kill Iruke with the weird tail....great job, Iruke! =D


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 26, 2007)

wait huh? <.<


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 27, 2007)

Being evil is good.


----------



## Vance (Aug 27, 2007)

Indeed, and being powerful and evil is even better.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 27, 2007)

Being Stephen Colbert is even better


----------



## Vance (Aug 27, 2007)

Being a guitarist is even better.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 27, 2007)

You're right


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 27, 2007)

lol showoff XD just kidding, how is everyone today? ^_^


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 27, 2007)

Lol, XD
....message too short..


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 28, 2007)

=/ .....................


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey, Catz....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 28, 2007)

hiya ^_^ what's up?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 28, 2007)

Nothing much....How about you?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 28, 2007)

same, o.o vance got banned


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Aug 29, 2007)

Hm, wonder what he did....


----------



## Vance (Aug 29, 2007)

_Fucking n00b got me b& _


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 29, 2007)

o.o what did you do?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 2, 2007)

A new member did it? Dang...
What the heck did you do to offend a newbie?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 3, 2007)

lawl maybe calling the nebie noOb offended him? XD i dunno =/


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe...or we could do the easy thing and check where Vance last posted....that'd be fun....

...Is he banned again?o.o
How the heck did he post when he's banned!?o.O


----------



## Iruke (Sep 4, 2007)

kiki you didn't die wel you some what did but still you will still be in the story


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 4, 2007)

Can I Say *THIS IS SPARTA!*


----------



## Iruke (Sep 4, 2007)

no you can't


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 4, 2007)

lol.     <D


----------



## Iruke (Sep 5, 2007)

hey vapor how are you today


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Iruke (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry but that was to corny


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 5, 2007)

<.< yay? o.o


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright. You?


----------



## Iruke (Sep 7, 2007)

hey blue here's your b day present 



hope you like it


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 7, 2007)

oh thanks ^_^ but my b day was a long time ago


----------



## Iruke (Sep 7, 2007)

it's ok take it vapor here's yours


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Iruke!
I am Vapor Skywalker!
Complete with lasers and white hair( white hair rules,dude!)
Hm, I'll havetah find something for you...


----------



## Iruke (Sep 9, 2007)

no it's cool


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 9, 2007)

Ya sure?
I could probably find _something_....


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2007)

I will *OWN THIS SONG*!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5watjvnqSI&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Iruke (Sep 12, 2007)

guys i posted the next chapter but someyhing went wrong


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 12, 2007)

oh well.... *grabs a R.L.Stine book and some reeses and turns on MCR music, starts reading*


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you have a backup or was that the only one?

lol


----------



## abichan (Sep 13, 2007)

erm..its pretty cool.


----------



## Iruke (Sep 17, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Do you have a backup or was that the only one?
> 
> lol



the only one sorry


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 18, 2007)

To Lift Everyones Spirits
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwFYiW_sKYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 18, 2007)

lmao this is too funny, don't worry eddy's brother i'll beep! him up lol


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahh.....

Lol, Ed,edd, and Eddy. That's hilarious!XD


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 19, 2007)

XD yeah too funny


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 19, 2007)

*ELECTRIC BOOGALOO!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qhdSSJ_4CQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 19, 2007)

OMFG LAWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iruke (Sep 19, 2007)

we are two chapters away from the end of the story


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 19, 2007)

yay? o.O ...........


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Sep 19, 2007)

Double D cute.
He was always my fave......

two chapters? dang, every ff is comin to an end! >.<
The world is dyin'!


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 20, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RETHH2sY0GU&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 20, 2007)

COOKIE DOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and MCR =D


----------



## Iruke (Sep 23, 2007)

ed,edd,n eddy is funny


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 23, 2007)

lol yes yes it is


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes...
NAME CHANGE IN ONE DAY!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 25, 2007)

took me a week lmao


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2007)

You know who Sarge is right?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 25, 2007)

nope and i really don't care


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 26, 2007)

Red Vs. Blue?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 26, 2007)

red vs. blue? nope never heard of it.....


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 26, 2007)

The Red TEAM Consists Of=

Sarge-Red,(My Name)
Griff-Orange,
Donut-Pink,
Simmons-Dark Red.

The Blue TEAM Consists Of=

Church-Light Blue,
Tucker-Cyan,
Caboose-Dark Blue


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amrSipa5_U8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 26, 2007)

lol blue spider lmao i fell out of my chair laughing


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 26, 2007)

Tex:Forget it,I forgot most of you guy's names anyway...

CabooseOH OOH I KNOW MY NAME!
You can ask me if you forget.

_Random Thing-_

_Ala Tucker:_Bow Chicka Bow Wow!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 26, 2007)

lol i love that vid *saves to favorites*


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 27, 2007)

There's lot's others


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Sep 27, 2007)

lol i saw this one where this pink dude says that he is not a docter he is a medic lol


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 28, 2007)

*lolerskates*


----------



## Iruke (Sep 29, 2007)

hey guys


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 3, 2007)

hi, wats up?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 3, 2007)

Heyo....Iruke, Kiki...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 3, 2007)

hey vapor did u pos rep me? ^^


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends. What did the rep say? (I can't remember rep if it knocked me upside my head and started singin opera)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 5, 2007)

Shinobi in love  	10-03-2007 01:08 PM  	nice sig


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 5, 2007)

....yeah, I think that was me.
Now, I remember. I was passing by and I saw the cute animation. Where'd you get that, btw?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 5, 2007)

got it at photobucket ^^


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 6, 2007)

Dang, it's really good. It'd be cool to do something like that.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah ^^


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 6, 2007)

meh...for once,...I can't say anything.  waaah!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 7, 2007)

lol we all have those kind of days


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 7, 2007)

unfortunately so. What sucks the most is that evil people rarely have those times which means they can give us work that we never even went  over!! >.<


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 7, 2007)

lol too bad for you then =/


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 7, 2007)

RAWR!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## HK-47 (Oct 7, 2007)

RAWRER


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 7, 2007)

lol very funny


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 7, 2007)

RAWREREST
*lulz Keyboard rape*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 7, 2007)

you rape keyboards? o.o


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 7, 2007)

That may be true but atleast I don't believe in cybering.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 7, 2007)

.........:rofl


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 7, 2007)

...........


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 7, 2007)

..........:byaruki


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 8, 2007)

QUICK EVERYONE REP ME!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 8, 2007)

why should i!  just kidding, sure i will


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 20, 2007)

Whys???
Meh.....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Oct 20, 2007)

because you have too!


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 20, 2007)

hi everyone


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 21, 2007)

Great fanfic!!!!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 21, 2007)

I have to? 

Hi, person. =)


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 21, 2007)

or my uber cuteness will curse you with extra carbs and....and...lol just kidding XD


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 21, 2007)

Noooooo!!!  not the carbs!!!


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 21, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Noooooo!!!  not the carbs!!!


lmao


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't want to have to tell people I gained muscles not fat and then get challeneged in strength other than arm wrestling again....T.T


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## HK-47 (Oct 23, 2007)

"The devil went down to Georgia he was lookin' for a soul to steal,he was in a bind cause he was way behind he was wllin' to make a deal"


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 23, 2007)

good rythm


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 23, 2007)

nice   =)      .


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 23, 2007)

hey vapor


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Oct 27, 2007)

Yo Chii!  
What's up?


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Oct 27, 2007)

nothinng much, you?


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 18, 2007)

Update?


----------



## Dogma (Nov 18, 2007)

Slash said:


> Update?



Lulz, 

There's n00bs, failure, and Vapor. , in this thread.

That's the update, it sucks.


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 18, 2007)

ZOMG!Dogma's harsh criticizim strikes again!I love it


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Nov 22, 2007)

OH! So you were the reason I sneezed the other day, Hak! XD Demon....

Hey everyone!! 
HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!


----------



## Vance (Nov 22, 2007)

_Let this fucking thread die already...

I mean, really._


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 23, 2007)

@This Thread
*GO FORTH AND DIE!*


----------



## Iruke (Dec 15, 2007)

*this is the last time you will see me*

hello all old and new friends if venus has made it back then hello to her as well.i have come to say my story has ended and does need to be closed down but if anyone wants to see me or continue to talk go to gaiaonline.com im iruke hyuuga.for those of you who just want to continue on talking the fine have your fun.That is all and good bye nf.

p.s. i do request that the friend of vapor named chii contact me on gaia beacause i think we would make great friends


----------

